#ubuntu-uy 2011-05-09
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, cual tema?
<virusuy> de los lugares vacios en la UOW-es
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, sino se llenan quedan asi... por cronogramas
<virusuy> ok
<virusuy> igual , mejor que años anteriores, verdad?
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, cada edición es especial :D
<SergioMeneses> ahora con el unity esta muy bueno
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: exacto
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: charla terminada :-D
<bicho> puff ta muerto este chat
<virusuy> viva freenode por ssh
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, super
<SergioMeneses> mira la una de las mias http://www.slideshare.net/sergioandresmeneses/launchpad-7887363
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, ↑↑
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: igual, aqui tengo solo el texto que va ir a la charla :-D
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, je! oks
<el_matu21> hola
<magu42> hola
<el_matu21> como va jejeje
<el_matu21> ??
<magu42> :-)
<SergioMeneses> el_matu21, \o
<ratman> nas
<SergioMeneses> ratman, hi
<ratman> que tal
<SergioMeneses> ratman, hay dandole a la ubuntu open week y vos?
<ratman> intentando ver si logro entender iptables bien jeje
<SergioMeneses> ratman, jejeje pero iptables son sencillas
<SergioMeneses> q es lo q no entiendes?
<SergioMeneses> es como manejar ACL
<SergioMeneses> :D
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> na spable
<pcapeluto> Maldito.... maldito seas ratman
<ratman> por
<ratman> buaaa
<ratman> :(
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, ?
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, ratman ojo con el lenguaje dentro del canal
<ratman> iptable -A INPUT -j DROP
<pcapeluto> Por? se dijo algo inapropiado?
<ratman> umm em jato algo el source
<pcapeluto> Nooo.... dijiste INPUT !!!!!
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, recomendación
<ratman> iptable -A INPUT -s pcapeluto -j DROP
<pcapeluto> Pero pará... se dijo algo que no se puede?
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, ratman la parte de "maldito"
<ratman> me descriminan por ser rata
<SergioMeneses> ratman, lol
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAJ noooo... por lo de rata no es tanto el problema... SOS UNA RATA QUE SE GANO UNA REMERA DE UBUNTU
<ratman> ejjeje
<pcapeluto> Ese es el problema
<ratman> che pablo a ver cuanto descarga
<ratman> como agrego lo de plasma
<ratman> quiero ver cunato duele eso 
<SergioMeneses> ratman, jejeje t ganaste una camisa de ubuntu? jeje 
<ratman> sip ejejeje
<SergioMeneses> ratman, jaja y por eso pcapeluto no te quiere? xD
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> :(
<SergioMeneses> je!
<ratman> 48
<ratman> a la quiniela
<SergioMeneses> je!
<ratman> pcapeluto, 
<ratman> que instalo pa poner eso 
<ratman> porque intente y inenta descargar como 80 megas
<ratman> a 
<ratman> algo
<ratman> no hablemso de futbol respetemso a los que perdieron jeje
 * ratman que malo 
<SergioMeneses> ratman, q estas descargando?
<ratman> na queria ver lo de un post que hay en la web
<ratman> es que estraño los medidores que tenia con gnome
<ratman> y vi que el plasma tiene algo 
<SergioMeneses> si usas firefox prueba el "downThenAll"
<pcapeluto> Ya te digo ratman
<pcapeluto> dame un seg que busco el comando
<pcapeluto> Mirá que es para gente osada lo que te voy a pasar
<ratman> oki thx
<SergioMeneses> el wget?
<ratman> huy
<SergioMeneses> jeje no les capto bien la idea
<ratman> nop lo del plasma jeje
<SergioMeneses> :S
<ratman> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/node/3113
<pcapeluto> miren como queda
<pcapeluto> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogDMFqWuqzU
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, ratman super bueno!!!
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> se ve super de lujo!
<SergioMeneses> bueno gente nos vemos... se cuidan!
<ratman> nos vemso 
<ratman> ta mañana SergioMeneses
<pcapeluto> sudo apt-get install plasma-desktop plasma-scriptengine-python
<pcapeluto> che... pasame las fotos loco
<ratman> saque 1 sola con cel
<ratman> el que saco fue como se llam
<pcapeluto> Una vez que tengas instalado todo lo de plasma ejecutas en una terminal plasma-desktop y listo
<pcapeluto> Bueno, pasame esas fotos
<pcapeluto> esa foto
<pcapeluto> jajajaj
<ratman> luego le veo de avisar
<ratman> 95 megas
<pcapeluto> Ahhhh que locura
<pcapeluto> Ahhhhhhh
<ratman> yep 
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<ratman> buenas pablo
<pcapeluto> que tal pablorubianes
<PabloRubianes> hola ratman y pcapeluto 
<PabloRubianes> todo bien
<pcapeluto> el hombre rata sibue despotricando contra Ubuntu
* PabloRubianes changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Oficial Uruguayo - www.ubuntu.org.uy - Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam -- Reuniones Lunes 22:00 (UTC -3)
<ratman> yo 
<ratman> nop 
<PabloRubianes> despues de ganarse una remera??? o.o
<pcapeluto> pablorubianes: te llegó el correo con la captura del portal ubuntu.org.uy? 
<ratman> el dice me ta atacando desde que entro 
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, si
<pcapeluto> Eso es HTML puro
<pcapeluto> no es ningún CMS
<PabloRubianes> no entendi porque dice country
<PabloRubianes> bien de bien
<pcapeluto> perfectamente puede ponerse al principio
<PabloRubianes> si ta genial
<pcapeluto> Ah... eso es porque la página lo tenía y me gustó
<pcapeluto> jajajaja
<PabloRubianes> country no tiene que ir
<PabloRubianes> no se porque lo tenial
<pcapeluto> Ta en el Launchpad, pero se lo sacamos
<pcapeluto> no hay drama
<pcapeluto> Hoy veo de acomodarle los enlaces y el resto de las cosas así quizás para mañana ya queda funcionando
<pcapeluto> Otra cosa... al final como quedan las reuniones del IRC? Lunes o Martes?
<pcapeluto> yo seguí dejando el MArtes pero hay que cambiar en el canal eso
<PabloRubianes> los lunes no?
<PabloRubianes> los martes era por el flisol
<pcapeluto> Si si ya lo se
<PabloRubianes> podes mandarme lo que tenes de la pagina?
<pcapeluto> pero al otro lunes vos no puiste y luego quedó
<pcapeluto> Te comprimo todo y te lo mando si
<PabloRubianes> porque hay que hacer otra pagina estatica con cosas del equipo como... cuando son las charlas
<pcapeluto> hay que modificarle código abundante pero es solo HTML por suerte
<ratman> jeje
<pcapeluto> 59K y tenemos portal nuevo AJAJAJAJ
<PabloRubianes> barbaro
<ratman> cambiaron elcolor
<pcapeluto> ya te lo mandé pablorubianes
<pcapeluto> ratman: no, estamos implementando cambios en la estructura general del sitio
<pcapeluto> ya vas a ver como queda
<ratman> ok
<pcapeluto> todo está pensado para no dejarte entrar a vos
<pcapeluto> maldito.... maldito seas ratman
<ratman> jajjaa
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, ya lo veo
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<ratman> ta mañana
<pcapeluto> queda bueno viste....
<pcapeluto> No hay caso.... ubuntuforums sigue con el tema del 5.04 en el sitio
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, igual ta medio largo
<PabloRubianes> se puede sacar cosas creo
<pcapeluto> Si si... sin duda, hay que cortar
<pcapeluto> eso es lo que me queda hacer, y quitar lo de la empresa, eso no estaba yo lo puse para ver como queda
<PabloRubianes> si lo de empresas y lo que esta abajo del seguinos
<PabloRubianes> los links esos tienen que ir en eo foot
<virusuy> Todos amigos de ratman aca
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJJAJAJ
<pcapeluto> que tal virusuy
<pcapeluto> pablorubianes: a mi me parece que donde  está el banner de Ubuntu empresarial tendría que ir una serie de característias de unity por ejemplo pasando en carrusel, o fotos de nuestros eventos por ejemplo
<PabloRubianes> fotos de eventos mejor
<PabloRubianes> ya lo saque igual :P
<PabloRubianes> jeje
<pcapeluto> Si
<pcapeluto> ahhh
<pcapeluto> bueno
<PabloRubianes> ya esta otra vez
<pcapeluto> mandame alguna de las fotos del evento después
<virusuy> https://www.facebook.com/capas.rodrigues
<virusuy> miren
<virusuy> carita de felicidad del tipo
<pcapeluto> jajajaaja
<virusuy> una felicidad tremenda
<PabloRubianes> pregunta para hacer ejecutable un archivo bash tambien se hace chmod a+x?
<PabloRubianes> si era asi...
<pcapeluto> si asi
<PabloRubianes> listo que estaba instalando una cosa que tenia problemas con el global menu y antes de lanzarlo tenes que poner una variable en 0 para no tener lio.. y que tenga el menu como antes
<pcapeluto> viste que si en consola escribís gnome-panel tenés el escritorio clásico más Unity?
<PabloRubianes> si pero es solo por un programa no tengo problema
<PabloRubianes> es un toque hacer el bash
<pcapeluto> che... notaste que tenemos 400 miembros e Facebook?
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> me parecio raro ayer
<pcapeluto> fa..... la bolilla que faltaba
<EduardoR> j
<EduardoR> todo bien?
<EduardoR> buenas
<EduardoR> fottos
<EduardoR> tengo algunas de Fernando
<EduardoR> el fotografo de Arbol
<EduardoR> son de como 5MB cada foto
<EduardoR> en el notebook, ya vuelvo
<EduardoR> habían sobrado montones de pegotines, yo pensaba que no habían mas
<EduardoR> a la perinola, hay 4.7 GB de videos!
<pcapeluto> opaaaaa
<pcapeluto> DVD !!!!
<pcapeluto> Subite alguna foto
<EduardoR> aviso que estas fotos son con Atribution
<EduardoR> todas sus fotos deben decir que las sacó el
<PabloRubianes> tengo que armar el post del planet ma;ana
<PabloRubianes> hoy toy ocupado con otras cosas... 
<EduardoR> subi al grupo de fb
<PabloRubianes> me fijo
<SergioMeneses> Saludos compañeros! todos invitados a participar https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES/
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, ping
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: ping
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: pong
<pandote> hola,
<pandote> en que channel son las charlas?
<ratman> buenas
#ubuntu-uy 2011-05-10
<pandote> buenas
<pcapeluto> tamos creo que todos en la Ubuntu OpenWeek
<pcapeluto> #ubuntu-charlas
<pcapeluto> #ubuntu-charlas-chat para hacer preguntas
<pandote> ok
<pandote> gracias
<pandote> las charlas de la ubuntu open week era mi duda
<pandote> yaentro
<leonardop> buenas!
<EduardoR> hola a todos!
<leonardop> hola
<elgauchomutante> buenas
<EduardoR> Quien es Newton?
<leonardop> yo 
<EduardoR> %$#!!!!
<EduardoR> jajaa
<leonardop> eh?
<EduardoR> El de la charla de SL de Flisol?
<leonardop> si
<EduardoR> Lo sospeché desde un principio
<leonardop> el que el otro dia te saludo en la puerta
<leonardop> soy chanta hasta en el facebook viste? jejeje
<EduardoR> jajaja
<leonardop> te cuento??!!!
<EduardoR> tenía el pegotín del ubuntero desde
<leonardop> 6.04
<EduardoR> Si el Hoary
<leonardop> sep
<leonardop> te cuento que no aguanto...
<EduardoR> Que cuete de nombres me hice
<EduardoR> dale!
<ratman> nas
<leonardop> a ver
<leonardop> buenas
<pcapeluto> Ja... y yo que tenía a virus_uy delante y no sabía JAJA
<pcapeluto> Buenas noches gente
<leonardop> el otro dia en la charla de natty, cuando pablo estuvo hablando del tema de cursos bla bla bla
<pcapeluto> Estoy en las charlas e ubuntu por IRC
<pcapeluto> En la openWeek
<pcapeluto> está bueno
<leonardop> se me ocurrio, pensar en algun instituto donde nos puedan aceptar, sin tener que $
<leonardop> tengo 2 opciones
<leonardop> mañana tengo una reunion, y voy a comentar eso:
<leonardop> circulo informatico
<leonardop> segunda opcion: 
<leonardop> esta si es segura, es un instituto que esta en magallanes, se llama instituto "walter chango"
<leonardop> es un instituto privado, que mi vieja trabaja ahi hace 25 años y es parte de la directiva
<leonardop> y podemos tener perfectamente posibilidades de hacer tanto eventos, como charlas etc
<leonardop> a cambio de? : puede ser por ejemplo, servicio tecnico cada un mes
<pcapeluto> Está virus_uy dando un curso en #ubuntu-charlas
<EduardoR> Si, a mi me sorprendió como aceptaron el afiche en Taller de Informática, hacer un cronograma de charlas espaciadas pero bien programadas
<leonardop> si aceptan
<maxjedrum> buenas noches
<leonardop> todas las empresas educativas privadas te aceptan
<leonardop> porque les sirve
<leonardop> hay que ir con algo preparado, yo puedo dar una ayudita porque trabajo ahi
<danielmato> buenas, no entiendo como es pero me logueo doble... sorry
<EduardoR> la verdad que estaría bueno tener 1 o 2 charlas en 2 niveles, uno básico y otro no tanto
<pcapeluto> como que doble? buenas noches danielmato, Eduardor leonardop andamaiissss
<EduardoR> el tema que veo, es que el formato "charla" es muy rígido, para algunas cosas sirve, pero para otras no
<danielmato> buenas pcapeluto, estaba logueado como danielmato y maxjedrum... cosas del xchat
<pcapeluto> Ah... tu alterego
<danielmato> nop, yo soy su alterego...
<EduardoR> esto no es Literatura ni Filosofía que hablar de lo lindo que es Ubuntu, hay que hacer talleres o algo mas abierto que una "charla"
<pcapeluto> A ver... que proponés hacer EduardoR?
<danielmato> nota al margen, vieron lo de la computadora esquizofrenica...?
<leonardop> estoy de acuerdo
<EduardoR> Como vieron muchos, estoy peleado con los formatos de "presentaciones"
<leonardop> jajaja
<leonardop> me di cuenta
<leonardop> tus presentaciones en imagenes es algo muy novedoso
<danielmato> lo vi EduardoR , lo vi
<pcapeluto> mmm... me perdí de algún capítulo en la charla... no los estoy entendiendo
<EduardoR> hacia poco había estado en una presentacion en hojas de almanaque , que leia una webcam y proyectaban con un cañón
<EduardoR> eran como post it
<EduardoR> muy chiquitos y  el cañon los mostraba, muy gracioso
<danielmato> EduardoR,  presento con visor de imagenes pcapeluto
<EduardoR> eran imagenes con "0000 bienvenidos.jpg"
<EduardoR> seguia con "0001 que es ubuntu.png"
<pcapeluto> Eduardor: vos propones que de ahora en más "TALLEMOS" en piedra, madera o papiro nuestras presentaciones?
<leonardop> naaa
<danielmato> creo que lo quiere en arcilla escrito en cuneiforme...
<EduardoR> si las pasaba a pdf, las pasaba con el pdfcube, pero no anda en NATTY!!!!!!!!!!!
<danielmato> gscan2pdf
<leonardop> yo no me pase a natty todabia jaja
<leonardop> y creo que no me paso
<EduardoR> en fin, no es el punto
<leonardop> bueno
<EduardoR> el tema de que a veces un taller es mas divertido
<danielmato> en el fondo, cada uno usa lo que mejor le queda, o no es ese el espiritu?
<danielmato> EduardoR y leonardop estaban hablando de talleres en instituciones privadas? como es eso?
<EduardoR> lo que no soporto ir a una charla con una "presentacion de diapositivas" me embola maaaaaaaal
<EduardoR> se suenan a SPAM
<danielmato> yo consigo un proyector de slides si te interesa
<danielmato> ya se, es antediluviano... je je
<EduardoR> no quiero presentaciones 
<EduardoR> quiero interactividad
<pcapeluto> diapositivas? uffff... me recuerda a la escuela suiza
<pcapeluto> Como proponés interactuar entonces?
<pcapeluto> que medios hay para ello?
<danielmato> a mi, me lleva a la infancia, mi viejo trajo socochocientas fotos de un viaje, y las tuve que ver como 10 veces...
<EduardoR> que cada uno este conectado en una pc, en una red y usar algo entre todos
<EduardoR> presentacion suena a Power Point
<pcapeluto> Pero eso no es viable en un evento
<EduardoR> claro, requiere imaginacion
<pcapeluto> Y... suena a PowerPoint porque básicamente es eso
<EduardoR> eso se llama PARADIGMA
<leonardop> muy cierto
<EduardoR> y es de lo mas dificil de sacárselo de la cabeza
<pcapeluto> Pará.... vos estás proponiendo entonces que? concretamente !!!!
<EduardoR> concretamente... no hacer una presentacion
<EduardoR> bajo ningun concepto
<EduardoR> hacer algo como esto , un chat 
<EduardoR> cualquier cosa que se pueda correr en una red
<EduardoR> entre muchos
<pcapeluto> Ta bien..... pero eso es para ciertas ocaciones
<EduardoR> y quizás entre varios institutos a la vez
<EduardoR> claro, por supuesto
<pcapeluto> El proyecto BlueButton puede servirte
<EduardoR> una videoconferencia
<EduardoR> si, a solo U$S 25
<pcapeluto> Pueden mostrarse capturas, usa WebCam, tiene pizarra interactiva y acceso al escritorio
<pcapeluto> http://bigbluebutton.org/
<EduardoR> pero no es gratis, no?
<pcapeluto> si claro
<danielmato> eso esta muy bueno, pero no necesitas de moodle corriendo debajo?
<pcapeluto> en la facultad de ciencias lo estaban usando
<pcapeluto> cuando aparezca asterismo le preguntamos bien
<pcapeluto> está muy bueno
<EduardoR> hay un servidor que da el login 
<pcapeluto> Si, porque podés probarlo online
<EduardoR> Hay que pagar para usarlo!!!
<EduardoR> la prueba es gratis, a la salida vemos
<pcapeluto> http://code.google.com/p/bigbluebutton/wiki/InstallationUbuntu
<danielmato> sip bluebutton dice demo...
<pcapeluto> dice demo porque es para una demo online de funcionamiento
<pcapeluto> pero te permite instalarlo en tu PC
<pcapeluto> tiene repositorios y todo
<danielmato> ok
<EduardoR> tengo entendido, a menos que cambiase, que no es gratis
<danielmato> es raro EduardoR, es una .org
<EduardoR> tiene un costo por instituto o algo asi
<danielmato> ok
<EduardoR> los recursos de servidor los tenes que pagar
<danielmato> y para asociaciones como la nuestra?
<EduardoR> quizás podes alojar los servicios en un servidor propio
<EduardoR> pero necesitás root para instalar servicios de ese tipo, no es PHP y Apache,es streaming
<EduardoR> un hosting normal no soporta eso
<pcapeluto> No... es lo que tiene, no sirve para un servidor normal, tendría que ser uno personal
<EduardoR> a ver, mas fácil es UStream que sabemos que anda
<pcapeluto> http://bigbluebutton.org/license
<pcapeluto> Jajaja si, eso seguro
<EduardoR> mezclado con su chat
<EduardoR> quizás en la  universidad se puede tener capacidad de subida para alojarlo
<EduardoR> Seciu tiene la capacidad, pero no da apoyo, hay que darle todo cocinado 
<EduardoR> no da apoyo quiero decir no se molestaría en la investigacion, si le llevás un servidor andando puede ser 
<danielmato> habra que investigar por nuestro lado entonces
<EduardoR> exacto
<danielmato> arranquemos entonces
<EduardoR> que les parece este proyecto: hacer un servidor de streaming, 
<danielmato> me gusta
<EduardoR> para hacer videoconferencias
<EduardoR> algo como hace UStream
<EduardoR> pero a la uruguaya
<EduardoR> sin lag
<pcapeluto> Si, me iteresa, claro que me interesa
<danielmato> no conozco ustream, pero empezare a ver
<pcapeluto> el tema es como?
<danielmato> antel, seciu, udelar?
<danielmato> se prendera alguno de ellos?
<EduardoR> EduCass está directo con Seciu, pero están en lo suyo, no pueden asiganar recursos de personal
<pcapeluto> Yo había propuesto, se acuerdan, de empezar a hacer video FAQ, enviar y respondeer preguntas con video en lugar de un foro de texto
<EduardoR> seguro que se prenden
<EduardoR> udelar está dando esos pasos, pero nadie de allí sabe como hacer nada
<EduardoR> Educass está metiéndose de atrevido a instalar Ubuntu y los demás hablan de Filosofía
<danielmato> y como podemos darle una mano a Educass?
<EduardoR> están en un proyecto con Monica L. que 
<pcapeluto> Pero si se consigue un PC ya instalado y con acceso remoto a nosotros... no se puede colocar y listo?
<EduardoR> es promover el SL en la UdelaR
<pcapeluto> ellos no tienen que mantener nada de última
<EduardoR> exacto, la cosa es que el proyecto esté "promovido" por Ubuntu Uruguay
<danielmato> se puede hacer algo asi?
<EduardoR> porque sinó lo van a hacer en Debian o 
<EduardoR> o en cualquier otra cosa
<EduardoR> y nosotros no pinchamos ni cortamos en eso
<EduardoR> vieron que paribanu ya propuso Faq de Socología para hacer mas evento, no?
<pcapeluto> Yo se que fcien estaba desarrollando e interesada en el proyecto bigbluebutton, quizás si se habla podemos llegar a algo
<EduardoR> esto es el principio de una serie de eventos que hay que ir haciendo cronograma
<EduardoR> el bigbluebutton te vende el servicio de "login"
<danielmato> esto esta cada vez mas bueno... eso de tener muchos eventos me esta gustando, es cansador y agotador, pero esta bueno
<EduardoR> igual que lo harías con Hamachi o Skype o MSN
<pcapeluto> Importante... tenemos que reunirnos con un calendario y propuestas, pero reuniones persona a persona con muzarella y cerveza de pormedio
<danielmato> pcapeluto, +1
<EduardoR> +1 :)
<pcapeluto> Lástima que en el museo no se pueda
<danielmato> alguna vez podemos hacer una reunion en casa, no problemo
<pcapeluto> está ideal el lugar
<EduardoR> leonardop que no quede afuera
<EduardoR> en el museo no se puede comer pizza, es verdad!!! era eso ???
<EduardoR> lo que no puedo es poner el servidor de streaming
<EduardoR> tengo fibra optica pero no llega a ningún lado útil
<pcapeluto> Ok, dos cosas, lo de la pizza es por eso
<EduardoR> en realidad puedo ponerlo, pero solo a 512Kbits
<pcapeluto> pero el server con esa conexión viene fenomenal
<leonardop> par apar
<EduardoR> de subida no sirve
<leonardop> que me perid?
<pcapeluto> Ah seguro
<EduardoR> hacer eventos multi - institutos
<EduardoR> romper el hielo!
<danielmato> no nos vamos muy arriba?
<danielmato> digo, si vamos de a uno por vez?
<EduardoR> no tiene gracia
<EduardoR> jajaja
<EduardoR> vamos a ser otro evento aburrido mas
<danielmato> yo creo que esta buenisimo, pero vamos por partes, como dijo jack
<EduardoR> que podemos ofrecer que sea fuera de lo común
<EduardoR> algo que no se pueda hacer con Windows
<EduardoR> algo que muestre que se pueden hacer cosas distintas
<EduardoR> colaborativas
<danielmato> yo creo que ubuntu ya esta fuera de lo comun de por si, pero bueno, visto asi, si es cierto que hacer un multi-evento con stream en vivo, esta buenisimo
<EduardoR> eso es romper un paradiga de evento
<EduardoR> paradigma
<EduardoR> no va a ser "otro" evento
<danielmato> va a ser "el" evento
<EduardoR> va a ser un evento raro
<EduardoR> si funciona mas o menos, vamos a ANTEL y no van a negarse
<danielmato> me gusta, me gusta, antel deberia decir que si
<EduardoR> si el problema es de ancho de banda, consigo ampliarlo
<iznogud> guenas noches
<danielmato> guenas iznogud 
<EduardoR> tengo la fibra, solo es conectar la otra punta y habilitarla
<iznogud> que dicen
<iznogud> yo siempre en hora 
<iznogud> je
<EduardoR> lo que todas las noches
<EduardoR> intentamos conquistar el mundo!
<iznogud> eso 
<iznogud> es bueno
<iznogud> el mundo es un desafio a conquistar 
<iznogud> el ttema que no abundan los conquistadores
<iznogud> Filosofo yo??
<EduardoR> eso porque no leiste lo anterior :P
<danielmato> se te fue la moto iznogud 
<pcapeluto> ya regreso.... voy a comer
<danielmato> bon apettit pcapeluto 
<iznogud> raja ahora que vengo yo si
<EduardoR> leonardop como ves algo asi multi-instituto?
<EduardoR> se que no se ven muy bien
<iznogud> la moto y la bici tambem
<danielmato> ja ja
<leonardop> a ver
<leonardop> no me odien
<leonardop> eh ido muchas veces a los eventos de microsoft uruguay
<leonardop> incluso esta la comunidad
<leonardop> y yo creo que lo unico por lo que va la gente
<leonardop> es porque dan pizza y cerbeza
<iznogud> esa no la conozco es mas vuena
<iznogud> ??
<danielmato> m$ uruguay tiene comunidad?
<leonardop> hasta donde yo se si
<iznogud> a mi no me invitaron
<leonardop> jajaja
<danielmato> perdon m$ tiene comunidad? yo pense que era cada uno por su cuenta, a ver quien pisaba mas cocos...
<leonardop> jajajaja
<leonardop> comunidad de programadores
<leonardop> algo asi
<danielmato> ahhhh
<virusuy> uhh
<danielmato> despues que te vacian los bolsillos, por lo menos te dan pizza
<virusuy> termino la charla en ubuntu-clase
<magu42> virusuy⇝ te quedan 5 minutos y te vas a comer!!!
<danielmato> no virusuy, todavia estamos en eso
<EduardoR> los programadores son una comunidad , si son de microsoft son por necesidad
<magu42> sos el peor!!
<virusuy> jajajaa
<magu42> :-)
<virusuy> ya termino, ya agradeci, y ahora a comer!
<danielmato> aparecio magu42... no deja el xchat en automatico como me dijeron, lo mira de vez en cuando!!!
<leonardop> nos e porque la hacen
<magu42> jaja 
<leonardop> yo fui a comer pizza porque me dijieron
<leonardop> y a escuchar guarangadas
<magu42> danielmato⇝ las dos cosas
<danielmato> ai nou mr magu42, ai noe
<danielmato> nou
<magu42> :-)
<iznogud> en serio llegue tarde y no se de que va la discusion sorry
<EduardoR> no te sigo leonardop, y que si tienen comunidad?
<danielmato> eduardor quiere hacer multi-eventos con stream de video en vivo.. iznogud
<iznogud> guauuu
<EduardoR> tema: hacer muchos eventos   subtema: hacer evento raro multiconferencia o lo que sea fuera de lo comun
<iznogud> eso lo hacemicrosffff tambem???
<virusuy> gente el miercoles a las 20 hrs esta PabloRubianes dando una charla en #ubuntu-chat sobre unity
<danielmato> opa
<virusuy> vamos a estar todo asi apoyamos a los miembros de la comunidad :-D
<danielmato> hay que hacerle numero
<iznogud> seguro
<iznogud> aguante pablo
<virusuy> esta muy bueno dar charlas
<EduardoR> ubuntu-chat o ubuntu-clase
<virusuy> lo recomiendo
<virusuy> -clase
<virusuy> y ubuntu-clase-chat para las preguntas
<danielmato> tratare de estar, normalmente a esa hora todavia estoy en el laburo, pero de ultima me llevo la maquina y me conecto
<virusuy> danielmato: eso!!!
<EduardoR> y doonde se anunció?
<danielmato> EduardoR, no se puede usar para multi-eventos el ubuntu-clase???
<iznogud> eso hay que dar autobombo si no somos nosotros nomas
<danielmato> pregunta de bestia peluda que soy, los ubuntu-clase estan en el freenode? irc? donde?
<EduardoR> yo no sabia tampoco
<magu42> #ubuntu-charlas
<magu42> y #ubuntu-charlas-chat
<magu42> en freenode
<danielmato> ok
<EduardoR> hay que estar en ubuntu-charlas para enterarse de que van a charlar????
<magu42> no, hay una pagina ,  la estoy buscando......
<virusuy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES
<virusuy> esa
<EduardoR> hay muchas páginas en Internet...
<virusuy> recien termino mi charla sobre IRC y listas
<virusuy> EduardoR: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES
<magu42> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES
<EduardoR> y porque no se puso algo en el site, el grupo de facebook en la lista ubuntu-uy?
<magu42> ups me gano virusuy 
<EduardoR> en el google Calendar
<virusuy> porque nos olvidamos con la organizacion del evento en extension
<iznogud> si porque si no hacemos esfuerzos dispersos
<EduardoR> van 4 canales disponibles que no usamos!
<magu42> tirón de oreja para virusuy y prubianes
<danielmato> magu42, +1
<EduardoR> terrible
<virusuy> jajajajaja
<EduardoR> we hava a problem
<iznogud> que feooo
<EduardoR> jajaja
<magu42> no se hacen autobombo ni ellos mismos,,    marketing -1   para esos dos
<iznogud> asi no vamo pa lante no
<EduardoR> entre que yo sigo sin recibir mensajes de consejo@ubuntu.org.uy y esto creo que vamos a tener que empezar a probar fedora
<iznogud> o win 98
<leonardop> nooo jaja
<iznogud> bueno era algo 
<EduardoR> tengo servidor con win98, pará que nada divino
<EduardoR> que anda divino, quise decir
<iznogud> si eso 
<leonardop> mejor que 7 seguro no?
<julin> buenas noches gente
<EduardoR> el admin me escuchó!!!!
<danielmato> buenas julin
<iznogud> ahora te tomamos la renuncia y ta
<iznogud> hola Julin
<leonardop> buenas 
<julin> como va, medio tarde pero bueno
<iznogud> llegaste a la hora 
<iznogud> divagues varios
<leonardop> gente antes que me olvide
<julin> bien me alegro
<leonardop> en la fiesta de ubuntu hicieron algun poster?
<iznogud> te hechamos de menos este sabado en el sportman
<iznogud> lo afanaron en la puerta
<EduardoR> si, hicimos
<EduardoR> por?
<EduardoR> en la wiki está en jpg, en pdf y svg
<leonardop> si
<leonardop> pero algun afiche impreso grande?
<EduardoR> y tambien es spredubuntu
<EduardoR> imprimí 10 A3 y 10 A4
<EduardoR> se distribuyeron en las universiodades por correo interno
<leonardop> yo estaba con la impresora rota :(
<leonardop> eso mismo
<leonardop> yo no vi :S
<asterismo> hola gente...
<asterismo> muy bueno el evento del otro dia
<danielmato> hola asterismo
<iznogud> y las pizzas estuvieron mejor jejeje
<asterismo> paaa
<EduardoR> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/node/3111#comment-7260
<asterismo> no me digas
<iznogud> te fuiste enseguida
<iznogud> marchaste
<EduardoR> todos los links, y en adjuntos (arriba) están los banners y todo eso
<asterismo> y si
<EduardoR> yo quería que el banner apuntara a la wiki, pero pcapeluto cambio y puso el post del blog
<EduardoR> por eso metí un comentario con los links utiles
<EduardoR> por si alguien quería imprimir en otro lado
<EduardoR> yo pensaba que salía mas caro, pero cada A3 sale $30
<EduardoR> asi que si tenemos que tomarnos 2 boletos para ir con los afiches no sirve
<Guest95818> Hola, que tal? estoy con unos problemitas con ubuntu, soy muy nuevo. Alguien me podria ayudar?
<EduardoR> que cada uno en cada zona se lo imprima
<EduardoR> parece que este chat se está poniendo muy popular!
<magu42> Guest95818⇝   /nick  Bonzo    el guest  queda horrible
<danielmato> por suerte
<iznogud> que problema tenes guest...
<EduardoR> Hola Guest95818 que bueno que vienes por aqui!
<Guest95818> si, me cambio el nombre, que se yo.
<Guest95818> Hola!
<iznogud> el nombre es tu karma valor
<danielmato> arriba Guest95818 , conta que te esta pasando
<Guest95818> Bueno...
<Guest95818> resulta que tengo una Nvidia GeForce 5200
<iznogud> buena tarjeta esa che
<Guest95818> y pense que capaz que alguien andaba teniendo problemas con nvidia tambien
<iznogud> tuve una
<Guest95818> y me podia ayudar
<iznogud> cual es tu problem???
<danielmato> lo unico que se es que dan dramas con unity, hasta que instalas los privativos
<Guest95818> probe los drivers privativos y me dice que estan habilitados pero no activos o algo asi
<Guest95818> en el panel de drivers privativos.
<Guest95818> no me permite entrar a unity y cuando abro videos en pantalla completa (ej. youtube) anda muy lento, que supongo que esta vinculado a este asunto.
<danielmato> 32 o 64 bits?
<Guest95818> uf, no tengo idea.
<danielmato> cuando instalaste, decia 1386?
<danielmato> i386
<magu42> Guest95818⇝  escribí en un terminal      uname -a  y pegá aca el resultado
<Guest95818> ok
<Guest95818> Linux german-desktop 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<danielmato> bueno, suena a 32 bits
<magu42> si , es 32 bits
<Guest95818> claro.
<Guest95818> por lo que estuve mirando hay muchos con el mismo problema
<EduardoR> uname -m
<Guest95818> y reportado como un bug para tarjetas como la mia
<danielmato> aparentemente hay que eliminar del synaptics el xserver-xorg–video-Nouveau
<Guest95818> si, probe con eso
<danielmato> ir a http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-270.41.06-driver.html y bajarse el driver
<danielmato> instalar y reiniciar la maquina
<Guest95818> porque supuestamente interferian... pero nada
<danielmato> en ubuntulife dan este link http://ubuntu-guia.blogspot.com/2010/04/instalar-driver-de-tarjetas-nvidia-en.html
<danielmato> ah, ojo, hablan de poner en la black list el nouveau, porque sino igual da problemas
<Guest95818> correcto, voy a probar por ese lado. muchas gracias!
<EduardoR> eso es todo viejo
<EduardoR> busquen algo de este año
<EduardoR> lo de nvidia.com no es aplicable
<EduardoR> lo de ubuntu-guia es de hace 2 versiones
<Guest95818> si, habia estado en esa pagina.
<EduardoR> es natty?
<Guest95818> la version esa de nvidia es para tarjetas mas nuevas creo
<Guest95818> si 11.04
<EduardoR> entonces busca "nvidia 5200 11.04"
<Guest95818> si, estuve buscando
<EduardoR> y si la fecha del post no corresponde a algo de 11.04 busca en otra
<Guest95818> y me aparecen muchos reportes de bugs
<EduardoR> es como que esté hablando de fedora, no sirve
<Guest95818> claro.
<EduardoR> siempre vas a encontrar cosas que no tienen nada que ver
<danielmato> yo lamento no poder ayudar mucho mas, ati user...
<EduardoR> si no dice claramente que es una solución para natty 32bits y tu tarjeta, dudá que sea para tí
<magu42> en 10.04 tengo una 5200  con el driver 173 y anda de vuelo , en 11.04 no la he probado aún  :-(
<Guest95818> saben mas o menos en cuento se repara un bug? (soy nuevo en linux)? o capaz que nunca?
<Guest95818> claro.
<EduardoR> es viejita, 
<Guest95818> capaz que si persiste me instale la 10.04 (lo vi como una solucion en un foro, posteadoi hace unos dias)
<EduardoR> yo tenía una como en el 9.10
<EduardoR> en un ubuntu anterior quizás no hay que hacer nada!
<EduardoR> privativos y listo
<EduardoR> en 2 clicks
<danielmato> instalar 10.10 y actualizar??? aunque normalmente no es una buena idea... pero
<Guest95818> si, por eso.
<EduardoR> en la epoca que era moderna estaba soportada
<magu42> Guest95818⇝ unity segun palabras de Mark Shuttelworth está en version 1.0   no te quemes!!
<leonardop> perdon que interrumpa, peor estoy desesperado!!! como hago para configurar el scaner de la epson tx115? la impresora funciona perfecto...
<EduardoR> no, si actualizás la version de ubuntu, lo primero que hace es sacar repos de terceros
<danielmato> es seguro que todo esto va a andar espectacular en 11.10
<Guest95818> es decir que en cualquier momento cambian?
<magu42> leonardop⇝ en que version estás?
<magu42> de ubuntu
<Guest95818> 11.04
<Guest95818> si
<EduardoR> intenta leer esto http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2011/05/01/solucionar-problemas-con-las-tarjetas-nvidia-en-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<Guest95818> dale.
<EduardoR> esto es algo de este mes, hablando de natty, sobre las nvidia
<Guest95818> si, yo probe desinstalando nouveau e instalando el privativo pero nada.
<Guest95818> (incluso lo saque de esa misma pagina)
<magu42> leonardop⇝ en que version estás de ubuntu ?
<Guest95818> voy a intentar de nuevo. porque la otra vez creo que estaban instalados los privativos cuando desinstale nouveau.
<Guest95818> saludos y gracias por la ayuda.
<danielmato> bueno gente, me voy a la cama, que mañana arranco temprano
<danielmato> nos vemos mañana a las 22 en este mismo canal
<iznogud> bueno me fui tambem 
<iznogud> hasta mañana
<iznogud> nos vemos
<magu42> xhau iznogud 
<EduardoR> es una 5 FX
<EduardoR> es muy vieja
<leonardop> magu estoy en las 10.10
<magu42> leonardop⇝ tendria que andar sola , que usas para escanear?
<leonardop> simple scan
<magu42> con mas razon.  
<EduardoR> me da error la pagina de nvidia, no hay caso
<magu42> te dice dispositivo  no encontrado?
<EduardoR> cual era el escaner?
<leonardop> epson tx115
<leonardop> es multifuncion
<magu42> epson multifuncion
<leonardop> dice que no lo detecta
<EduardoR> que ubuntu?
<magu42> leonardop⇝ si nada te funciona busca el driver en avasys.jp  está en ingles  
<leonardop> si
<leonardop> tengo ese instalado
<leonardop> eduardo ubuntu 10.10
<magu42> que raro  desde la 9.10   funciona sin hacer nada
<leonardop> :s
<magu42> hasta en debian anda , que es una piedra :-(
<leonardop> para entonces
<leonardop> capaz que tengo algo mal yo
<magu42> leonardop⇝ si me aguantas un cacho entro en 10.04 y comparamos las config
<leonardop> dale
<EduardoR> por lo que veo no están en la cresta de la ola
<EduardoR> http://avasys.jp/eng/linux_driver/faq/id000905.php
<EduardoR> http://avasys.jp/eng/linux_driver/faq/id000651.php
<EduardoR> son drivers para ubuntus viejos
<onix> hola
<onix> holaaaa
<EduardoR> ola
<onix> hola eduardo
<EduardoR> alli dice que usas el Image Scan!
<onix> por lo menos hay alguien que este despierto
<EduardoR> no, respondo dormido :P
<onix> el que??
<onix> aaaaaaa
<onix> lo tenes en automatico
<EduardoR> reflejo condicionado
<leonardop> amm
<EduardoR> si estuviera despierto diría algo mas que ola
<onix> por que me preguntaste por el imagen scan??
<magu420> leonardop⇉ ahora si
<onix> z.z.z.z.z.z.z.z.z.z.z
<EduardoR> escribí masl el site de AVSYS dice que "uses" el image scan!
<EduardoR> el automático tiene esas cosas confunde teclas
<onix> estoy contento!!!
<onix> te hago una pregunta eduardo
<EduardoR> yo, recien caigo que debería estar instalando 2 maquinas y no hice nada
<onix> por que pusiste hola sin h??
<onix> aaaaaaaaaaaaa
<onix> falta de focalizaciòn
<EduardoR> estaba hablando de que los de AVASYS no estan en la cresta de la ola
<onix> aaaaaaaaaaaa
<onix> era ola y no hola
<EduardoR> están en el 8.10
<magu420> EduardoR⇉ a mi siempre me funcionaron en 8.04 en adelante
<onix> si
<EduardoR> Ubuntu 8.10 or later....
<EduardoR> suertempila
<onix> si entiendo
<EduardoR> el kernel cambia todo el tiempo
<onix> obvio
<EduardoR> el X.org cambia todo el tiempo
<onix> lo que me dejo contento
<EduardoR> el sistema de eventos cambia todo el tiempo
<magu420> y supuestamente en 11.04 iban a bajar solos de ahi , segun un acuerdo entre canonical y avasys
<onix> que no tuve mas drama con mi modem 3g
<EduardoR> no hay compatibilidad para atrás como en windows
<onix> es mas
<onix> anda mejor que en windowa
<EduardoR> por eso cambia la version en 6 meses, es la filosofía de ubuntu
<onix> si ya lo se
<onix> se mantine actualizado su kernel
<EduardoR> si hay cosas nuevas sube todo, y lo que no es un proyecto activo se unde 
<onix> que es lo mejor en lectura de hardware
<EduardoR> para que las cosas progresen es necesario avanzar a costo de que esas cosas se pierdan
<onix> estabas armando 2 màquinas??
<EduardoR> debería
<onix> ja
<onix> fuistes al install fest del sabado
<leonardop> magu estas?
<magu420> sip
<EduardoR> mas bien
<onix> estuvo lindo
<magu420> EduardoR⇉ dió una de las charlas onix 
<EduardoR> por el nick no te saco
<onix> lo que si muy pequeño
<leonardop> perdon la demora
<leonardop> dime!
<onix> a mi??
<EduardoR> pensé que estuviste
<onix> si estuve
<onix> en el comienzo
<EduardoR> por eso, no se ubico por el nick, onix
<onix> aaaaaaaaaa
<onix> es facil
<onix> de ubicarme
<magu420> leonardop⇉ fijate en sistema // administracion // impresion
<leonardop> si
<onix> era el unico que vino con la ropa de trabajo
<magu420> click derecho sobre la impresora y en propiedades
<leonardop> si
<magu420> si tenés esto Epson Stylus TX105 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.2.5 Simplified
<magu420> o 115 claro
<magu420> onix⇉  era el policia
<leonardop> Epson Stylus TX115 Series - epson-inkjet-printer 1.0.0-1lsb3.2 
<onix> ja ja ja
<magu420> onix  no?
<EduardoR> haaaaaaa
<onix> si
<magu420> leonardop⇉ cualquiera tenés
<onix> es verdad
<EduardoR> ya me había olvidado
<leonardop> eso en marca y modelo
 * magu420 es adivino
<EduardoR> jaja
<onix> memoria fotografica
<EduardoR> y me dijo el nick y todo y me olvido :P
<magu420> tiene que estar usando el  CUPS+Gutenprint v5.2.5 Simplified
<leonardop> pa cualquiera
<leonardop> ajjaa
<leonardop> y como lo consgio?
<EduardoR> la impresora no tiene nada que ver con la funcion de escaner
<leonardop> yo tube que descargar el friver de avasys
<EduardoR> eso dice lo de avasys
<EduardoR> son los 2 links que puse
<magu420> leonardop⇉ y descargaste el del scanner ,  es aparte 
<EduardoR> hablan de eso
<leonardop> mm no
<leonardop> pero cual es el paquete?
<leonardop> va el modelo de escaner
<leonardop> porque en la parte de escaner no esta el tx115
<magu420> supe luchar mucho con esa impresora :-(
<EduardoR> viste esto? http://avasys.jp/eng/linux_driver/faq/id000651.php
<leonardop> si
<leonardop> pero donde esta el paquete?
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<magu420> leonardop⇉ lo estoy buscando
<EduardoR> hola
<leonardop_> se me colgo firefox
<EduardoR> http://www.avasys.jp/lx-bin2/linux_e/spc/DL2.do
<magu420> http://avasys.jp/eng/linux_driver/download/lsb/epson-inkjet/escp/
<magu420> jaja   se fué
<magu420> EduardoR⇉ el escp  era ,  ya no me acordaba , hace rato que funciona automaticamente , es raro!!
<EduardoR> eso es para la printer
<leonardop_> claro
<EduardoR> en http://www.avasys.jp/lx-bin2/linux_e/spc/DL2.do
<magu420> EduardoR⇉ bien abajo está
<leonardop_> ese link magu es para el printer
<leonardop_> hasta ahi voy yo
<EduardoR> estan los del scanner
<EduardoR> scanner http://linux.avasys.jp/drivers/iscan-data/1.8.1/iscan-data_1.8.1-1_all.deb
<magu420> EduardoR⇉ tenés razón , es   http://www.avasys.jp/lx-bin2/linux_e/scan/DL1.do
<leonardop_> bieen!
<leonardop_> a ver
<EduardoR> si no baja es el DL2.do
<EduardoR> porque lanza un javascript
<leonardop_> a ver
<leonardop_> en las propiedades sigue siendo lo mismo
<magu420> porque el del scanner es otro,  yo te dije mal leonardop_   ,  mis disculpas
<leonardop_> no pasa nada
<EduardoR> yo estoy bajando el VM de BigBlueButton son 750MB
<magu420> EduardoR⇉ ahora que lo encontré se fué   :-(
<magu420> http://www.avasys.jp/lx-bin2/linux_e/spc/DL2.do
<magu420> EduardoR⇉ era el mismo que vos le dijiste antes   
 * magu420 ta lento
 * magu42 tambien esta lento
<EduardoR> volvi
<EduardoR> como saco el away
<magu42> en xhat?
<EduardoR> sip
<magu42> servidor  arriba
<EduardoR> back
<EduardoR> eso /back
<magu42> servidor   ausencia marcada
<EduardoR> terrible la traducción
<EduardoR> "marcada" es el tilde no habria qu etraducirlo
<magu42> jaja
<EduardoR> si dice: Ausente
<EduardoR> listo, lo tildo o no lo tildo
<EduardoR> no hay caso estos programas no son para seres humanos
<magu42> taba probando /away  /back 
<EduardoR> CAssinelli nos toma el pelo
<magu42> ahora estás como presente
<magu42> por?
<EduardoR> que lo de la consola lo quiere erradicar
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> aguante irssi
<EduardoR> porque ve el sentimiento de rechazo en la gente
<magu42> y w3m
<magu42> más bien,  lo grafico es mas entendible
<EduardoR> el trabaja con mucha gente que ve una terminal y definitivamente se cierra a usar linux, "porque es complicado"
<magu42> mi primera entrada en la web fue con algo parecido el w3m en win 3.11
<magu42> al w3m*
<EduardoR> y MAtto en la charla, muestra como chiste una pantalla llena de texto mostrando como instalar medibuntu e
<EduardoR> luego que yo mostré que solo había que poner agregar origenes
<magu42> hoy dia la terminal hay que usarla poco , salvo que te guste  o quieras afinar algun detalle
<EduardoR> pero el chiste puede salir caro en gente que no entiende el chiste
<magu42> pero en lo grafico algo no anda y queda en eso, no anda ,  en la terminal podés ver que es lo que falla o falta
<EduardoR> clro, pero esa gente no puede ni con la terminal
<EduardoR> es una cuestion de tacto
<magu42> ese chiste es  muy geek, hay que reservarlo para cuando hay gente que conoce
<magu42> sino  asusta
<EduardoR> encima el ctrl-C y ctrl-V no andan en terminal
<magu42> a mi si
<EduardoR> con el shift
<magu42> sip
<magu42> jaja
<EduardoR> pero a nadie se le ocurre porque si
<EduardoR> no es intuitivo, lo tenes que encontrar buscando
<magu42> no me acuerdo donde lo lei, hace tiemp
<magu42> paveando con los unicode creo que fue
<magu42> ☺
<magu42> como ese
<magu42> ♥
<EduardoR> como lo hiciste?
 * magu42  googlea mucho
<magu42> control u   263a
<magu42> control  u 2665 
<EduardoR> 263a
<EduardoR> como es el truco?
<magu42> control mas la letra u
<EduardoR> 263a
<magu42> y despues 263a
<EduardoR> sin soltar el ctrol?
<magu42> perdon mayus control u
<magu42> lo hago sin mirar
<EduardoR> ɣa
<EduardoR> jaja
<EduardoR> ☺
<EduardoR> si, muy geek
<magu42> y en aplicaciones  accesorios tenés el mapa de caracteres
<EduardoR> ♥
<magu42> EduardoR⇉ ahi ves las dos flechas horizontales
<EduardoR> y luego en Windows se ve? 
<magu42> ni idea   jaja
<EduardoR> por ejemplo si lo pongo en Facebook?
<EduardoR> porque las páginas que son UTF8 deberian
<magu42> habria que probar
<magu42> deberian
<EduardoR> las ISO8859-1 no
<EduardoR> yo edito en 8859-1 por compatibilidad con cientos de páginas que tengo hechas en windows
<EduardoR> webs
<magu42> ahi me mataste , no tengo mucho vinculo con windows hace tiempo
<magu42> bahh   ninguno
<EduardoR> hace un tiempo que estoy con todos los browsers en firefox 4
<EduardoR> y las imagenes ya no tienen borde
<magu42> eso lo tendrás que probar vos , y despues me contás  :-)
<EduardoR> entonces me olvido que en firefox 3 y en el resto del mundo se ven con borde
<EduardoR> es terrible tener lo último siempre
<magu42> tampoco uso firefox  jajaja
<magu42> si haces paginas web tedrás que probarlo en todas supongo
<EduardoR> si, un embole
<magu42> todos los browsers
<EduardoR> y cada vez hay mas
<EduardoR> tambien en ceibalitas
<EduardoR> y me da que no se pueden leer las letras chicas
<magu42> por suerte para los usuarios y por desgracia para los creadores de webs
<EduardoR> el firexos de la ceiblaita está en un font muy chico
<EduardoR> asi que rinde la pantalla pero no se lee nada
<magu42> yo la ceibalita casi no la veo  jeje
<EduardoR> hay que tener buena vista como un niño
<magu42> por eso  jaja
<EduardoR> pero un niño corto de vista lo mataron
<EduardoR> y no se puede configurar
<EduardoR> bueno, yo no pude aún
<magu42> es una manera de saber si tiene problemas de vision de manera temprana e indirectamente
<EduardoR> voy a tener que inventar un perfl especial
<EduardoR> jaja, terrible
<magu42> no hay mal que por bien no venga
<EduardoR> la hija de CAssinelli tiene un solo ojo que ve, y con media retina
<EduardoR> y va ser un problema enorme porque desde muy chiquita usa lentes
<magu42> uhhh  y como se maneja con la ceibalita?
<EduardoR> todavía no la usa para leer, solo juegos que le pone la hermana
<EduardoR> que es mas grande y le toca
<magu42> ahh  es chiquita
<EduardoR> pero el año que viene le toca y se viene problemas grandes
<EduardoR> no reconoce las manuscrita, solo la imprenta
<EduardoR> es muy curioso
<magu42> igual , no subestimes el poder de adaptarse que tienen los niños
<EduardoR> porque en la escuela se usa mucho mas la manuscrita
<magu42> te dan muchas sorpresas
<EduardoR> si, de hecho se suponia que era ciega, porque la retina no está al centro
<EduardoR> pero se adaptó 
<magu42> viste!!
<EduardoR> y nadie se da cuenta que es así
<magu42> los que no se adaptan a nada , somos los viejos
<EduardoR> jaja
<magu42> reniegan de todo y quieren su win 98
<EduardoR> si, tendria que estar haciendo la maquina de mi padre
<EduardoR> y la quiere con corel draw
<magu42> en casa de herrero!!
<magu42> padre sin pc
<EduardoR> todo muy bien con inkscape, pero quiere el X5
<EduardoR> &%$#@!!!!
<EduardoR> Corel 15
<EduardoR> x5
<EduardoR> o X + 5
<magu42> hay que darle a los niños , son el futuro ,   y a los veteranos les dejas el corel y listo
<EduardoR> ingenioso lo de la numeracion medio romana 
<magu42> las costumbres son dificiles 
<EduardoR> si
<EduardoR> tiene una amiga que tambien es artista, y ya está usando el mypaint de ubuntu
<EduardoR> con tableta digitalizadora
<magu42> tambien?
<EduardoR> pero hace un click afuera y está llamando desesperada 
<magu42> padre artista?
<EduardoR> tenemos que poner 0900Ubuntu
<EduardoR> si, hace unos años le gusta usar el Corel para eso
<EduardoR> pero es de la vieja guardia
<magu42> jaja
<EduardoR> gano varios premios
<magu42> mirá don Ricovaldi
<EduardoR> pero ahora ya no lo conoce nadie, y se presentó a la bienal de Salto y lo rechazaron
<EduardoR> mi abuelo era escultor y restaurador de esculturas
<EduardoR> los 2 con obra en el museo
<magu42> no me digas nada , y vos no pintas ni fosforitos
<EduardoR> yo solo computadoras voy dejando :P
<EduardoR> jajaja
<magu42> o le entrás 
<EduardoR> lo mio son las webs
<EduardoR> y los afiches son patéticos, pero entre gente nerd, nadie se da cuenta
<magu42> se cortó la tradición 
<EduardoR> eduardo cuando vio el afiche casi se muere
<EduardoR> el es diseñador grafico
<magu42> jaja  para mi están buenos,  pero yo de arte grafica nada
<magu42> educass?
<EduardoR> si
<magu42> jaja
<EduardoR> el le hubiera hecho sombritas y relieves
<EduardoR> y no se cuantas cosas, pero se pasa 4 meses
<EduardoR> lo del flisol, salio una semana antes
<magu42> hubiese quedado increible,  pero lo termina a fin de año
<magu42> los artistas no usan reloj
<magu42> ni almanaque
<EduardoR> es que el afiche de flisol tenia auspiciantes
<EduardoR> y el de ubuntu, no le pusimos ninguno
<EduardoR> pero debiamos poner a la UdelaR
<magu42> cierto!
<EduardoR> al MNAV que paoyaba 
<magu42> uhh  que ca....
<magu42> tambien
<EduardoR> el CDI
<EduardoR> que prestaba el cañon
<EduardoR> terrible ca....
<EduardoR> mismo
<magu42> cdi   el eucd?
<EduardoR> si el eucd
<EduardoR> ahora vamos a tener que hacer una seguidilla de donaciones
<EduardoR> para mantenernos con "presencia"
<magu42> como dije en la lista , acá no hay ningun profesional en eventos,  habrá que ir aprendiendo en la marcha
<EduardoR> yo estoy en comunicacion en el museo hace años
<EduardoR> y mucho del "protocolo" lo deberia conocer, pero se me pasa
<magu42> no trabajas ahi?    te van a matar!!
<EduardoR> porque no lo hago yo, lo veo como lo hacen otros
<magu42> ahh  hay quien se ocupa de eso
<EduardoR> hay gente en comunicacion, yo mando los mails y actualizo la web
<magu42> habra que asesorarse con alguno de ellos entonces , para no meter la pata otra vez
<EduardoR> soy el soporte tecnico
<magu42> ahhh   ahi va 
<EduardoR> pero hoy justo querian hacer un aviso de un libro y no lo tenían aún
<magu42> alguno de ellos con buena onda debe haber seguro
<EduardoR> fue rebotado, hasta que no está el libro no se puede anunciar, se pierde el efecto de la publicidad
<magu42> como para mangearle asesoramiento
<EduardoR> si claro, pero todos champurriamos un poco de todo
<EduardoR> cosas con embajadas y todo eso
<magu42> el software libre es una obra MANGA
<EduardoR> hoy hablaba de eso, con la periodista Rosario CAstellanos 
<EduardoR> que trabaja allá
<EduardoR> la del espectador
<magu42> la ubico
<EduardoR> yo le dije que deberiamos darle mas tono "cultural" y me decía que deberíamos usar "educativo"
<EduardoR> es software "educativo", me suena horrible
 * magu42 piensa en la diferencia
<EduardoR> pero es lo que la gente de afuera puede entender
<EduardoR> lo de las libertades no le llega a nadie
<EduardoR> lo del fuente menos!
<magu42> entonces es eso!!  no podemos patear contra el clavo
<magu42> educativo tambien me suena feo, pero si es lo que entiende la gente , que asi sea
<EduardoR> yo queria usar "cultura informatica"
<EduardoR> el texto que usamos para pedir apoyos los políticos no lo entienden
<EduardoR> los de la cultura no van a aentender que tiene que ver con ellos
<magu42> la gente que estudia marqueting ,  analiza esas cosas y no es por joder
<EduardoR> por eso hay que escuchar que dicen
<EduardoR> algo estamos haciendo mal
<magu42> siempre escribimos como para nerds , que seguro te entienden
<EduardoR> si el SL tiene como 20 años y sigue sin conocerse
<magu42> hay que escribir como para todo publico , y no es facil cuando estás dentro
<magu42> conclusion:  hay que asesorarse con gente que sabe escribir para todo publico y nosotros darle las pautas del tema
<EduardoR> exacto, asi que me estoy haciendo de paciencia y quiero hacer esos videotutoriales con lo elemental 
<EduardoR> mostrarlolo, apuntar que no se entiende, y volverlos a hacer
<magu42> o sino hacerlos y usar como beta testers al primer familiar que se cruze y que no entienda nada del tema 
<EduardoR> los del proyecto arbol, quieren hacer un programa dedicado
<magu42> y preguntarle que entendio
<EduardoR> en video
<magu42> no conozco el proyecto arbol
<EduardoR> y como son gente que todavía no están demasiado adentro, es perfecto
<EduardoR> tienen un programa de TV
<EduardoR> TV participativa
<magu42> ahh
<EduardoR> del TVN
<EduardoR> television nacional o algo asi
<magu42> no sabia
<EduardoR> lo que seria el 5
<EduardoR> o como se llame ahora
<magu42> no miro mucha tv,  mas bien nada
<magu42> si , tvn
<EduardoR> yo ni tengo tele
<EduardoR> hace años
<magu42> pahhh
<magu42> que idolo!!!!!
<EduardoR> mismo, bien marciano
<EduardoR> tengo una capturadora
<EduardoR> pero no la uso
<EduardoR> youtube es mas divertido :P
<EduardoR> trabaje en algunos proyectods de AdinetTV
<magu42> en turismo veia el informativo del 10  en la paloma con el modem 3g,   de terror lo mio
<magu42> ahi mismo
<magu42> en adinettv
<EduardoR> bueno, tengo que armar esa maquina antes de que mesherede
<magu42> bueno EduardoR  acido un gusto 
<EduardoR> jaja, nos vemos
<magu42> este cuerpito se va a dormir  jaja
<magu42> nos vemos
<EduardoR> yo tiro un ratito mas, pero no mucho
<EduardoR> bytes!
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> chau
<pandote> hola
<pandote> como hago para entrar a el 
<pandote> wine en un ubuntu 10.10 con windows incorporado
<libertcharrua> hola hola probando quassel me copian? qsl
<pandote> hola
<pandote> tengo una maquina virtual con windows instalado
<pandote> como hago para usarla'
#ubuntu-uy 2011-05-11
<eduardo_ro> whois m4v
<danielmato> buenas noches
<virusuy> danielmato: buenas
<eduardo_ro> hola buenas noches a todos
<eduardo_ro> y cuando hacemos otra fiesta ubuntera??
<danielmato> creo que hay planes para muchas charlas
<danielmato> pinto cena, vuelvo en un ratito
<eduardo_ro> se habia comentado cuando nos reunimos en el museo, de hacer una reunion los 2dos sabados de cada mes. sabe alquien en que quedo eso?
<danielmato> eduardo_ro, hay que aguantar un ratito a que venga eduardor o pcapeluto o pablorubianes, ellos son los que estan mas en el mojo ese.
<danielmato> gente, volvi
<danielmato> tengo una consulta...
<EduardoR> hola
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, \o
<xandres> como va todo?
<xandres> disculpe la demora!!!
<EduardoR> me perdí otra vez la openweeeeek
<xandres> fue buena, yo fui por primera vez!!
<xandres> necesito hacer una consulta, tengo mucha, pero vamos a empezar por una
<EduardoR> ok
<xandres> tengo un problema con la distribución edubuntu 11.04, el lanzador está fijo en la pantalla, que puedo hacer para que se oculte automáticamente?
<xandres> ahora estoy en otra maquina con ubuntu 11.04 que anda volando!!!
<EduardoR> eso solo pasa en 10.10
<EduardoR> que raro no?
<xandres> que, sera que la edubuntu es 10.10
<EduardoR> bueno, yo acabo de instalar unity-2d y no anda ni parecido
<xandres> como lo veo?
<EduardoR> la version?
<xandres> pensé que era la 11.04,  voy a ver!!!
<EduardoR> el monitor del sistema
<EduardoR> en la primer pestaña
<xandres> si es 11.04 
<EduardoR> si maximizás una ventana , no se oculta, es eso?
<xandres> si
<xandres> por ejemplo el mozilla que la flecha de retroceso debajo del lanzador, por lo tanto pierdo esos centimetros de pantalla
<EduardoR> entiendo
<EduardoR> supongo que probastes reiniciar a ver si no es un problema momentáneo
<xandres> no el problema lo tengo hace días, y es solo con esa distribución, es la máquina que usan mis hijas y te imaginas las quejas que tengo!!!
<EduardoR> no probastes con la configuracion de compiz en unity?
<EduardoR> la vieja conf de compiz tiene un applet de unity para confiugurar comportamiento
<xandres> ya buscado por todos lados, indicame por donde ir!!
<EduardoR> Administrador de Opciones de Compiz
<EduardoR> lo tienes?
<EduardoR> busca "comp"
<xandres> para que tengo unos metros
<xandres> no tengo nada  como administrador de opciones de compiz, lo estoy  buscando en aplicaciones!
<EduardoR> centro de software?
<xandres> ya lo tengo
<EduardoR> busc unity
<xandres> que tengo que modificar?
<EduardoR> busca comportamiento
<xandres> lo que tengo es ubuntu unity pluguin
<EduardoR> si alli
<EduardoR> seguro esta en Never
<xandres> ya encontre, la parte de configuración, pero me falta encontrar lo de comportamiento, ahora estoy viendo configuraciones generales
<xandres> pero comportamiento nada, todavia!!
<EduardoR> está en español?
<EduardoR> busca "Hide launcher"
<EduardoR> yo lo tengo en Dodge Active Windows
<EduardoR> tambien tiene Autohide y Never
<xandres> si  probe con autohide y nada
<EduardoR> siempre igual?
<EduardoR> probastes en cada opcion?
<xandres> ya probe varias, voy a seguir, ahora que me enseñaste el lugar donde encontrar la solución, voy a laburar un poco, muchas gracias
<EduardoR> suerte!
<xandres> en caso de que no se modifique por x motivo, lo puedo reinstalar al unity
<EduardoR> primero intenta hacer el upgrade del sistema
<EduardoR> que este bien actualizado
<EduardoR> no sea cosa sque tengas alguna librería a medias
<EduardoR> se me ocurre que puede sereso tambien
<EduardoR> bueno, yo tambien tengo que seguir en otra cosa
<EduardoR> bye!
<xandres> ya va surgir, pero se me ocurrio algo muy simple, voy a revisar toda la configuracion de esta maquina con ubuntu, y voy a encontrar la diferencia!!!!
<xandres> no te parece!???
<xandres> eduardo fuiste de gran ayuda, para avivarme un poco!!!
<xandres> saludos
<pandote> como puedo abrir un archibo .exe ?
<pandote> no me deja
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: ping!!
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, ping
<SergioMeneses> pong
<virusuy> como va!?
<SergioMeneses> i al lado de o
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, bien... trabajando como loco
<SergioMeneses> y vo?
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> por ir al uowes
<virusuy> para leer a pablo
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> pablo es de los masters :D
<SergioMeneses> el puede
<virusuy> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ping
<adriiiiiiiiiiiii> wenas
#ubuntu-uy 2011-05-12
<enrique> buenas
<enrique> como puedo hacer para abrir un archivo .exe?
<enrique> :7
<enrique> :/
<enrique> no me deja modificar los permisos
<SergioMeneses> enrique, modificalos por consola
<enrique> k pongo?
<SergioMeneses> enrique, sudo chmod 777 /larytadetuarchivo/nombredetuarchivo.exe
<SergioMeneses> y listo
<enrique> eso me lo permite abrir?'
<enrique> el problema es que yo lo tengo que abrir con wine
<enrique> y el lary de tu archivo que representa'
<SergioMeneses> enrique, jeje esa es la ruta de tu archivo
<SergioMeneses> xD
<SergioMeneses> osea algo asi: sudo chmod 777 /home/sergio/Escritorio/skype.exe
<SergioMeneses> y listo
<SergioMeneses> hay le das todos los permisos
<enrique> ok
<enrique> pruebo
<enrique> lary entonces significaria ruta?
<SergioMeneses> enrique, si pero no... quize escribir ruta y lo escribi mal xD
<enrique> jaja
<enrique> ok
<enrique> pero si es un cd que seria?
<SergioMeneses> enrique, a un medio extraible como cd no le puedes cambiar los permisos
<SergioMeneses> ya q por defecto son de solo lectura
<SergioMeneses> copia la informacion a tu pc y manipula la informacion copiada
<enrique> kk
<enrique> ahora entiendo ¬¬
<enrique> perfecto
<enrique> ;)
<enrique> graz
<SergioMeneses> enrique, oks
<enrique> pero para ejecutarlo tengo que cambiar el permiso de todos los del cd
<enrique> o solo del ejecutable?
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, como robe
<PabloRubianes> dos por uno
<pcapeluto> Jajajajajajajaj
<pcapeluto> Que confisión grande que hay con Gnome y Unity
<pcapeluto> Se piensan que Canonical quiere descartar Gnome por completo
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, :S
<pcapeluto> Jajajajajaja
<pcapeluto> Fuera de joda, está en todos los blogs igual
<pcapeluto> cuesta que se enteren lo que es una cosa y otra
<asda> pues
<ratman> yo quiero que mantengan gnome tambien
<pandote> buenas
<pandote> como puedo activar el thinkfan
<ratman> nas
<aguntu> hola buenas tardes alguno podria ayudarme con un problema q tengo en una hp dv5 
<agus812> hola
#ubuntu-uy 2011-05-13
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<magu42> buenas
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, \o
<PabloRubianes> como andas magu42 ?
<magu42> bien y vos PabloRubianes ?
<PabloRubianes> bien probando algunos otros temas para ubuntu quiero algo mas oscuro
<PabloRubianes> y reinstalando conky que era lo ultimo que me quedaba por instalar
<magu42> conky en unity?
<PabloRubianes> si cual es el problema
<magu42> pensé que no se podi
<PabloRubianes> conky es el coso que se pone sobre el fondo de pantalla y tira los datos que quieras
<magu42> podia*
<PabloRubianes> si necesito ver las estadisticas de sistema... me da cosa no ir viendolas
<magu42> ahhh  me confundí con docky :-)
<PabloRubianes> jajja
<magu42> con ky era   jeje
<magu42> che , el sitio entro otra vez spam, nadie lo va a borrar?
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, es el unico admin ahora...
<PabloRubianes> magu42, quejate con el...
<magu42> ah
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ me quejo contigo entonces  "el sitio entro otra vez spam, nadie lo va a borrar?"
<magu42> :-)
<William_uy> Buenas noches room
<virusuy> buenas gente!
<magu42> virusuy⟿ que hacias ayer de OP  en charlas-chat?
<virusuy> magu42: me dieron OP 
<virusuy> para la charla de PabloRubianes 
<magu42> lo tuyo no tiene limite!!  jaja
<magu42> me imaginé
<William_uy> disculpen la interrupción...¿le puedo hacer una consulta?
<magu42> haga William_uy 
<magu42> no interrumpe nada , solo yo que molestaba a virus
<William_uy> conocen el encapsulado de video rmvb?
<William_uy> (una consulta técnica...disculpen la hora)
<magu42> no hay problema con la hora William_uy ni con el tipo de pregunta.  La cosa es que alguien la sepa  :-)
<William_uy> rmvb es un "formato" de video
<William_uy> muchos sitios ahora te permiten descargar films en ese formato
<William_uy> permite la misma calidad que un avi divx en menor tamaño
<William_uy> hasta ahì estamos de acuerdo honorable magu42?
<magu42> William_uy⟿ gracias por la info, ni idea de video :-(
<William_uy> holly...
<William_uy> "y ahora...quièn podra ayudarme?"
<magu42> William_uy⟿ el que puede saber es daniel Mato que trabaja en eso , pero no entró hoy
<William_uy> trabaja en eso? rippeando peliculas? jeje
<magu42> edicion de video o algo asi en un canal de tv
<William_uy> Interesante trabajo,  yo algo le pego a eso también
<William_uy> Por cierto, mucho gusto y muchas gracias de todas formas
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: 
<virusuy> ping
<magu42> William_uy⟿ :-)
<danubio> hola a todos
<danubio> aqui ando con un problemilla
<danubio> problemitas con el escritorio remoto me tira la ip local y no la dinamica
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, pong
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: nada :-P
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, =(
<danubio> ??
<danubio> saben como hago para que me de la ip 
<William_uy> Bueno, buenas noches room...
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ping
<pcapeluto> ping ping ping..... muchos ping veo
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, la mayoria aqui sufre de errore: 404
<pcapeluto> Debe ser que no te quieren escribir JAJAJAJA
<SergioMeneses> jaja se ganará un enemigo poderoso!
<SergioMeneses> le abono q esta como "away"
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: debe estar conquistando el universo
<virusuy> o reinstalando unity
<virusuy> digo
<virusuy> conkky
<virusuy> btw, no se porque no me toma mi conky el file de configuracion
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: ahi lo espantaste
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> le dio miedo
<virusuy> sintio la preción
<pcapeluto> ja... fanático de conky
<pcapeluto> loco de la vida estaba cuando después de no se cuantas horas lo tenía andando
<pcapeluto> jajaja
<virusuy> pcapeluto: como andas?
<virusuy> pcapeluto: es todo un arte el conky
<virusuy> de hecho me voy a poner a editar el mio..
<virusuy> mientras miro este streaming online.. muy buen show dicho sea de paso
<virusuy> www.nerdcore.vb
<virusuy> www.nerdcore.vg
<pcapeluto> jajaja yo lo instalé lo probé un rato y después lo terminé dejando
<pcapeluto> Llegará la gente de Thunderbird a cumplir los requisitos para ser el cliente por defecto en 11.10?
<virusuy> Ojala que thunderbird quede como cliente predeterminado
<virusuy> porque evolution apesta
<oooooo> oooooooooo
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
#ubuntu-uy 2011-05-14
<pcapeluto> Que tal PabloRubianes?
<pcapeluto> Parece que yamandaron los papeles de Canonical
<pcapeluto> La de UPS me dijo ayer que no había llegado nada y le escribí  Petra para ver que pasaba
<pcapeluto> Le sorprendió que nuevamente nos trancaran la caja con CD's en la Aduana
<pcapeluto> Así que se comunicó con Promise, el que manda el paquete
<pcapeluto> le adjuntó la información que faltaba, dice que UPS se comunicó esta mañana con ellos
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, pcapeluto no se uds porq tienen tantos problemas
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, por que la aduana quiere cobrarnos por fuera plata por los cds
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, un parto cada envio
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, depende aqui tambien yo pago por los envios... pero es barato
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, puede ser aca estan de vivos
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, yo pague para el flisol como mmm... 20mil pesos colombianos
<PabloRubianes> cuantos dolares son?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, son 7.75 euros
<PabloRubianes> si no es mucho
<PabloRubianes> pero igual tiene que ser gratis
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, pues ellos cobran es la llevada de lamercancia de la aduana a la casa supuestamente
<PabloRubianes> brb
<pcapeluto> SergioMeneses, acá nos quieren cobrar el 60% del valor de la mercadería, eso es en la Aduana
<pcapeluto> lo que está MUY MAL es que eso lo cobran cuando se les ocurre
<pcapeluto> no siempre lo hacen
<pcapeluto> No retienen todos los envíos
<pcapeluto> y si se Molesta todo un mes para que liberen la mercadería lo terminan haciendo pagando solo un paqueño "cargo" por retener el paquete todo ese tiempo
<pcapeluto> Eso es lo que está pésimamente regulado acá
<pcapeluto> el 60%serían unos 30 dólares
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, eso es un robo!
<virusuy> Buenas noches!
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, buenas
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: como va? como termino la UOWES
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, todo un exito!
<SergioMeneses> muchas felicitaciones a todos \o/
<SergioMeneses> ahora montarlo en el planet en estos dias
<virusuy> SIIIIII
<virusuy> la verdad una organización muy buena
<virusuy> bueno, una organización como se merece el evento ..
<virusuy> mis felicitaciones SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, fue el apoyo de todos! por lo menos no se que seria sin m4v 
<SergioMeneses> o nhandler  que tanto ayudan
<virusuy> exactamente
<virusuy> las proximas seran en la primera semana de Nov ?
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, unas semanas despues del lanzamiento de 11.10
<virusuy> c00l
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, eso!
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, y para cuando sos ubuntu-member?
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: ufff
<virusuy> falta para eso
<virusuy> pero posiblemente para el ultimo cuarto de este año
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, oks
<SergioMeneses> cualquier cosa les ayudo :D
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: muchas gracias !
<pcapeluto> Me dió la impresión de que esta OpenWeek venía cargada de gente, siempre había mucha audiencia
<virusuy> pcapeluto: no entendi.. te parecio poca gente ?
<pcapeluto> No no... para nada
<pcapeluto> que estaba siempre con asistencia
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> igual me conto m4v que hubo años que habia 100 personas
<pcapeluto> el canal estaba cargado de gente leyendo y muchos participaron con preguntas
<virusuy> pcapeluto: sep, tuvo muy buena aceptación.. y eso es genial.
<pcapeluto> Ah mirá.... no conté cuantos habían ahora
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: habria que ir colocando el log de cada charla en el timetable ¡
<virusuy> ???? *
<pcapeluto> Yo ya les comenté que hago alguna para la del 11.10
<virusuy> pcapeluto: eso !!!
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, los logs quedan donde esta el registro de las sesiones
<SergioMeneses> mira la wiki
<m4v> virusuy: fué en el primer User Day en español, se hizo simultáneamente con el Inglés.
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: aqui ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES ??
<pcapeluto> Hoy me desilucioné un poco con Unity2d, vi que no soporta QuickLists ni el arrastre de íconos desde el Dash al Launcher
<pcapeluto> Recién hoy pude instalarlo en un PC sin aceleradora
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, si
<virusuy> no veo link
<virusuy> estoy ciego
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, hay esta!
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> alguien sabe conde anda PabloRubianes ?
<pcapeluto> Está logeado el y el gemelo
<virusuy> les juro por el amor de jesucristo que no veo los links a los log en la wiki
<pcapeluto> heee... no, yo tampoco
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, virusuy jejeje
<SergioMeneses> me van a hacer abrir la wiki
<pcapeluto> jajajajja
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, virusuy mirenla hay!!! apenas abren la wiki aparece casi de primero
<SergioMeneses> debajo del logo de la ubuntu open week
<SergioMeneses> hay una cabecera
<SergioMeneses> al final dice: Registro de sesiones
<SergioMeneses> esos son los logs
<virusuy> karmic lucid maverik
<virusuy> dice
<virusuy> pero natty ?
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, porq SergioMeneses no los ha armado
<Jonathan_> hola, alguien dispuesto a darme una mano
<Jonathan_> ?
<Jonathan_> soy usuario de xp y me quiero pasar a ubuntu 11.04 me podrian pasar un manual de usuario basico
<cedriczg> hola
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: ping
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, pong
<virusuy> Buenos dias SergioMeneses 
<virusuy> como estas?
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, bien y vos¿?
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: bien bien
<virusuy> en venezuela usan el "vos" ?
<virusuy> o el "tu" ?
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, tu y vos es igual
<SergioMeneses> yo uso ambos
<SergioMeneses> aunq soy de Colombia
<virusuy> uh
<virusuy> le erre feo
<virusuy> jeje
<virusuy> quieres que edite el timetable
<virusuy> asi linkeo el log de la charla con el titulo ¡?
<SergioMeneses> editar el timetable?
<SergioMeneses> con q fin?
<SergioMeneses> nooo... lo q se edita son los logs del server
<SergioMeneses> y se cuadran por espacios de tiempo :D
<SergioMeneses> luego solo se agrega al encabezado un link q direcciones a los logs :D
<virusuy> ok
<mirba83> hola, alguien me puede dar una mano
<mirba83> quien me da una mano?
<mirba83> ok vuelvo en otra!!
#ubuntu-uy 2011-05-15
<_The_CroW> buenas a todoas/os
#ubuntu-uy 2012-05-07
<PabloRubianes> volvi
<PabloRubianes> ratman__, la verne no quiere nada
<PabloRubianes> el market desde que es play no anda ni pa atras
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<ratman__> le pregunto a mi hermano
<PabloRubianes> no te quemes
<PabloRubianes> hacia pila que ni la tocaba estaba en un cajon
<ratman__> tienes garantia todavia 
<ratman__> ejje asi que ta en eso 
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> hasta 2013
<ratman__> yo ayer rootee con Triviox el cel 
<PabloRubianes> y que tal?
<PabloRubianes> tienen 4.0?
<ratman__> nop solo le puse el root
<ratman__> para hacer alguans cosas que no me dejaba
<PabloRubianes> yo quiero el 4.0
<ratman__> ahora tengo vpn y antivirs
<PabloRubianes> pero ta no me voy a poner a cambiarlo yo
<Triviox> hi
<Triviox> jajaja PabloRubianes .. vas a esperar por antel?
<Triviox> suerte..
<PabloRubianes> porque no te vas a....
<ratman__> ja
<PabloRubianes> vos decis que la empresa de incominicacion de los uruguayos me va a hacer esperar?
<Triviox> no te preocupes, con movistar uruguay no tengo tanta suerte tampoco
<Triviox> movistar esp ya homologo el upgrade a la 4
<Triviox> y aca ni saben que significa la palabra homologar creo..
<PabloRubianes> cuando salga android 15 milanga al pan
<PabloRubianes> va a salir el port de 4.0
<Triviox> jajajaja
<Triviox> jajaja
<Triviox> eso de los nombres clave es complicado.. apple en cualq momento saca el nyan cat
<PabloRubianes> mas o menos
<Triviox> PabloRubianes, .. desp si queres te pego toda la info para root
<Triviox> o ya lo tenes rooteado?
<PabloRubianes> no, pero todo lo que quiero lo hace
<PabloRubianes> para que mas te sirve aparte del vpn?
<Triviox> en realidad podes instalar el 90% de las cosas cool del market.. bloqueadores de publicidad, markets alternativos, acceder a su desde un emulador de terminal, control a distnacia como el webkey, no se mil cosas hay
<Triviox> modificar a fondo el theme
<Triviox> de todo..
<Triviox> y es condisión necesaria por si a futuro queres cambiar la rom tbn
<Triviox> el callrecorder que uso tbn requiere root
<PabloRubianes> yo el rom no lo toco ni en pedo
<Triviox> yo quiero actualizar a la 4, tengo ganas de instalar la internacional libre de samsung
<PabloRubianes> y apps las podes instalar sin root y que no sean del market
<Triviox> pero tengo que tener cuidado por el tema del modem, que sea compatible con la version del kernel que baje
<PabloRubianes> hay una opcion es las opciones
<Triviox> sip, pero tener directamennte markets alternativos
<Triviox> los llamados blackmarkets
<Triviox> que tienen gratis las app de pago
<Triviox> no se..tenerlo sin root es como un iphone sin jailbreak.. poca gracia :S
<PabloRubianes> no se... 
<PabloRubianes> mientras no quiera hacer algo que no pueda lo dejo como esta
<PabloRubianes> jeje
<PabloRubianes> ya vengo voy a comer
<Triviox> no te gustaria no tener propaganda? jaja
<Triviox> dale
<Triviox> buen provecho
<Triviox> yo salgo tbn, me voy a saludor a un amigo que anda de cumple hoy
<Triviox> nos vemos PabloRubianes  ratman 
<PabloRubianes> el unico app con propaganda es angry birds
<ratman__> nos vemos
<PabloRubianes> despues no tengo...
<Triviox> jajaj yo tenog 6 escritorios de apps
<Triviox> hay que sacarle el jugo al micro!!
<ratman__> yo hoy casi instalo ubuntu 
<ratman__> pero preferi esperar a tener mas memoria
<Triviox> yo estuve por instalar debian con chroot o algo asi
<Triviox> en el cel
<Triviox> pero es tranza.. si jodo alguna particion chau cel
<ratman__> sip es compli ejej por eso tampoco lo hice
<Triviox> con linuxinstaller ratman__ ? esa app estuve viendo yo
<ratman__> yo ubuntu instaler
<ratman__> ejeje
<Triviox> directamente el instalador de ubuntu? wow.. yo usaba un emulador que hacia todo lo dificil por mi
<Triviox> pero habia tantos carteles de peligro, ojo con lo que toca, que me asustó y no lo termine... me quedo con android nomas :P
<ratman__> sip 
<ratman__> yo por ahora abandone esa idea
<ratman__> ejje
<Triviox> cuando logre respaldar bien esta rom, me paso a la 4.. si logras instalar bien el cwm recovery porfa pasame el pique!!!
<Triviox> a mi me da error, cuando va a hacer el respaldo dice failed porque no signed o algo asi..
<Triviox> creo que el tema es que la rom es stock, y cuando no son modificadas las roms hay que instalar el cwm directo en el kernel o algo asi.. pero ya aca me pierdo :S
<Triviox> la info que encontre no es clara
<ratman__> sip mejor esperemos
<ratman__> jeje
<ratman__> voy a cambiar de pc
<ratman__> ya regreso 
<Triviox> oks
<Triviox> ratman__, 
<Triviox> si tienes tiempo
<Triviox> http://www.htcmania.com/showthread.php?t=312415
<Triviox> fijate si entendes
<Triviox> ahi esta la solucoin a nuestro problema
<ratman__> ok
<danielmato> Hola
<PabloRubianes> hola danielmato 
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, ya me dijo de todo ratman_ 
<PabloRubianes> nos olvidamos de avisar por mail
<ratman_> holas
<PabloRubianes> :S
<ratman_> ahora tengo que ver de ir en la semnaa
<ratman_> uf
<ratman_> pasenmen el horario que sacaron a ver si consigo 
<ratman_> pa la misma hora
 * PabloRubianes buscando
<PabloRubianes> 01 jun 01:15am
<PabloRubianes> 03 jun 16:00
<PabloRubianes> llega a montevideo
<PabloRubianes> la ida es por colonia
<danielmato> nuuuuuuuu
<danielmato> no te puedo creer, pero mr ratman no es un tipo conectado a las redes sociales?
<PabloRubianes> no
<danielmato> yaaaaaaa, lista de celus
<danielmato> el 12 hacemos la lista
<PabloRubianes> y la re oficializacion
<PabloRubianes> es el 15
<danielmato> genial
<ratman_> esero conceguir aunque con 1 mes debe estar basio
<ratman_> vacio
<danielmato> debemos ser los primeros que sacamos pasaje con tanta anticipación, al menos por la cara del vendedor... dijo, ¿para cuando???
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<PabloRubianes> si 
<PabloRubianes> puso cara de ustedes tan bien?
<danielmato> bueno, la convocatoria para el sábado ya esta por todos lados
<danielmato> falto la lista...
<PabloRubianes> genial
<PabloRubianes> todo el que tenga fotos se necesita que las lleven
<ratman_> vistes las que subi
<ratman_> aunqueme faltan subir las de las charlas
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> ratman_, si pero el proximo 15 tenemos la reaprobacion... necesitamos tener fotos y wiki armado para entonces
<ratman_> mañama subo mas o se las alcanso a alguien 
<ratman_> como quieran jeje
<danielmato> Mandado a la lista
<danielmato> yo tengo todo subido a FB y G+
<ratman_> mandado
<danielmato> pero me fijo, capaz que tengo alguna foto perdida por ahi...
<ratman_> ??
<ratman_> yo tengi de pablo ensu charla
<ratman_> jeje
<PabloRubianes> ratman, esas las quiero!!!
<PabloRubianes> ratman, vos el 12 a extencion no vas?
<danielmato> además tengo que hacerme del material que tiene eduardor para editar lo del flisol, que en realidad lo que más me preocupa es lo de ubuntu...
<ratman_> el 12 a que hora
<danielmato> a las 14
<danielmato> hasta las 18 aprox
<danielmato> bien tu mail PabloRubianes, metiendo presion correcta a los nuevos... muy bien
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<PabloRubianes> mas bien necesitamos nueva gente
<PabloRubianes> sino es un embole
<danielmato> totalmente de acuerdo
 * danielmato se fua a visitar spreadubuntu
<ratman_> es sabdo
<ratman_> sip puedo 
<danielmato> che, tenemos que hacernos las credenciales ubunteras
<ratman_> el savado ando por al i
<danielmato> genial
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, credeciales como?
<danielmato> las credenciales ubuntu, unas que quedan muy lindas... 
<danielmato> te paso el link
<danielmato> http://spreadubuntu.org/es/material/unusual/credenciales-ubunteras
<ratman_> PabloRubianes, 
<ratman_> estoy subiendo las fotos de la charla
<ratman_> no son buenas pero alguna puede servir
<danielmato> todo sirve ratman_
<danielmato> estoy armando cartelito para el 12
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, tecnicamente para poder hacerte eso impreso tenes que ser ubuntu member
<ratman_> aunque no deberia ya qie se olvidan de mi 
<ratman_> jeje
<PabloRubianes> sino no podes hacerte tarjetas con los logos
<PabloRubianes> ratman_, esas las quiero para mi :P
<danielmato> no importa, es para usar en FB y G+
<danielmato> bajo el fuente, corrijo y listo
<PabloRubianes> lsito
<danielmato> accabo de bajar uno que dice voy al ubuntu jam, y cambiarlo por voy a ubucon
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<danielmato> a ver si te gusta...
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, virusuy ratman unimix y todos saludos
<danielmato> hola SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> danielmato, saludos
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, bueno el logo!
<danielmato> gusto o no gusto??? ya lo tengo como foto de perfil
<ratman_> ya las subi
<ratman_> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ratman_uy/sets/72157629927561155/
<danielmato> tan buenas ratman_
<ratman_> maso todabia no se elegir bien el lugar 
<danielmato> elegir que lugar?
<ratman_> de donde sacar la foto 
<ratman_> y que queden bie
<ratman_> jeje
<danielmato> ahhh, eso lleva tiempo, pero no están nada mal, en algunas capaz que te vendría bien bajar un poco el cuerpo, para tener una vista directa de la persona, y que la foto no quede como mirando de arriba, plano picado que le dicen...
<danielmato> pero en general está bueno el encuadre
<ratman_> sip 
<PabloRubianes> gracias ratman_ 
<PabloRubianes> aca parece que se algo ajajaj http://www.flickr.com/photos/ratman_uy/7004718036/in/set-72157629927561155/
<ratman_> a eso iva
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ratman  danielmato las fotos del flisol en mi ciudad https://picasaweb.google.com/101586564530051299524/FlisolTICTAC2012
<danielmato> genial SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> danielmato, adivina quien soy xD
<danielmato> soy espantoso adivinando...
<danielmato> pues no doy con quien sos
<SergioMeneses> danielmato, al parecer PabloRubianes si lo hizo xD
<PabloRubianes> yo te conosco jajaja
<danielmato> ya lo dije, soy de terror adivinando, la última vez no me comí un cachetazo de casualidad... alguien me dijo, que edad tengo? y yo hice cálculos rápidos, le saqué 5 años, y al final le erré como por 6, si le digo la verdadera edad me mata...
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<PabloRubianes> jajjaja
<PabloRubianes> lo mejor es no decir  nada
<danielmato> sip
<danielmato> imaginate tenía 22 y yo le calcule como 34, menos mal que dije 27...
<efpc2003> pregunta: para generar un pendrive booteable de ubuntu live-cd etc.. qué herramienta recomiendan, unetbootin o el gestor de discos de arranque de ubuntu?
<danielmato> el gestor de discos de ubuntu
<danielmato> Creador de discos de arranque
<efpc2003> ok, gracias, ya mismo lo hago
<asterismo> alguien tiene fotos de mi charla en flisol?
<ratman_> cual fue
<ratman_> asterismo, 
<ratman_> la charla
<ratman_> asterismo, toy subiendo de otras
<asterismo> la de la red Tor
<asterismo> como andas ratman_
<danielmato> listo, subido
<ratman_> pa a esa no lelegue
<ratman_> :(
<ratman_> llegeu tarde 
<asterismo> sabes si alguien subio alguna foto?
<PabloRubianes> asterismo, yo me quede con ganas de verla. pero me tuve que quedar en el stand
<asterismo> nadie colgo fotos en el FB?
<asterismo> yo ya no tengo mas FB
<asterismo> por eso pregunto
<PabloRubianes> yo no vu
<PabloRubianes> vi
<ratman_> toy subiendo mas
<ratman_> igual me faltan tengo que verificar cual mas tengo
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, hay ya hice un borrador del email acerca del correo
<SergioMeneses> mañana lo pulo y lo envio
<PabloRubianes> dale
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<PabloRubianes> ta manana
<danielmato> nos vemos
<asterismo> a donde subiste eso ratman?
<asterismo> me fui a dormir
<asterismo> nos vemos
<ubuntero> Buenas a todos! 
<ubuntero> Me gustaría saber si puedo conseguir una ISO de Ubuntu?
<ratman_> holas
<ratman__> nas
#ubuntu-uy 2012-05-08
<Uricio> ratman ratman__ nas nas
<ratman__> holas
<ratman__> como va 
<ratman__> che tenemso que haer aunque sea uan reunion por irc para seguir hablando 
<Uricio> ratman__: de flisol??
<ratman__> mvd
<ratman__> o como se llame
<Uricio> mvdl jaja
<Uricio> ratman__: no tuve tiempo de montar una reunión en la wiki
<Uricio> ratman__: alguna vez escuchaste que una tarjeta no soportara un adaptador DVI-VGA ??
<ratman__> yo no 
<Uricio> xD
<ratman__> me dice mi hermano que de dvi a vga
<ratman__> hay varios
<ratman__> no todos son iguales
<Uricio> ratman__: voy a tener que probar un monitor DVI 
<ratman__> supongo que tienes uno 
<Uricio> ratman__: despues de pelear todo el finde semana con intentar extender mi pantalla en los dos monitores me di por vencido
<Uricio> ratman__: nop
<Uricio> tengo dos pantallas VGA
<ratman__> pa yo lo hice una vez
<ratman__> y sin problemas
<Uricio> ratman__: pensando que era la tarjeta fui hoy a Hard PC y me la cambiaron en el momento por una nueva
<Uricio> resulto que paso lo mismo
<Uricio> llame y me dice el loco
<Uricio> es que no admite adaptador esas tarjetas 
<Uricio> quede asi :|
<Uricio> y me parecio la huevada más grande que escuche en toda mi vida sobre el planeta tierra
<ratman__> que tarjeta es
<bernardo> buenas noches uruguay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bernardo> ubunteros del uruguay
<ratman__> nas
<bernardo> dentro de unos minutos arranca la reunon no'?
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<Uricio> ratman__: una XFX ATI RADEON HD 6570
<ratman__> yo tenia una 5790 
<ratman__> yo tenia una 6790 
<ratman__> y eso me andaba
<Uricio> que cosa rara
<Uricio> ratman__: tenes monitor dvi?
<ratman__> si el mio es dvi
<ratman__> pero el otra vga
<Uricio> que raro
<ratman__> voy a cambiar el pc
<ratman__> ya vengo 
<Uricio> ok
<bernardo> que les parece hacer una charla y un taller ubuntu en rivera?
<asterismo> buenas gente...
<asterismo> hay reunion hoy?
<bernardo> si
<bernardo> a que hora empieza la reunion?
<bernardo> no veo a nadie
<Uricio> bernardo: tenemos las camaras apagadas :P
<bernardo> jajaaajaja
<danielmato> buenas
<PabloRubianes> hola danielmato 
<dylan66> buenas
<danielmato> perdon la hora...
<PabloRubianes> con unimix ya te conseguimos otra charla para dar
<danielmato> ???? What
<danielmato> dale
<danielmato> de que va a ser?
<unimix> Hola danielmato ! Podrias exponer sobre el caso de la escuela donde instalaste Ubuntu en todas sus maquinas ?
<danielmato> dale
<unimix> Grande !! :)
<unimix> gracias danielmato :)
<danielmato> es una buena idea, además se sigue moviendo solo con ubuntu...
<danielmato> tengo que ver como lo armo, pero no hay drama
<unimix> lo mas interesante es el animo que actualmente tienen los docentes, lospadres y los chicos a partir de esa experiencia
<danielmato> hablo con mi hermana y hago una evaluacion de como está la cosa
<unimix> dale, buenisimo. Es lo que a la gente mas le interesa porque si al otro le fue bien, por que a mi no me va a ir bien ? Se entiende a que me refiero ?
<danielmato> ok, caso de exito entonces
<unimix> sep, con mucho detalle operativo, tactico y estrategico (si los hay) por sobre lo tecnico
<danielmato> armo un poco la fofoca y les paso letra para poner en las charlas...
<unimix> recursos afectados, tiempo de despliegue, costos dinerarios, todo ese bardo que el que se quiere meter se pregunta todo el tiempo
<unimix> buenisimo
<danielmato> dale, genial el punteo que me pasaste con eso armo todo
<unimix> .)
<danielmato> puede que no tenga armada la charla hasta el miercoles, digo por el tema de la página
<danielmato> si quieren después paso un CV mejor armado, no se si es necesario o no
<unimix> no importa, con un resumen tematico estamos bien
<danielmato> genial
<unimix> y .. si hay CV, mejor, le da mas seriedad y de paso te promocionas (que es uno de los objetivos de exponer, cierto ?)
<danielmato> en lo personal no me importa promocionarme, pero si promocionar a la comunidad y sobre todo darle vista...
<danielmato> ojo, no cuestiono a quien se promocione, es solo que ya trabajo en un lugar con demasiada exposición, y hacemos lo imposible (hasta ahora lo vamos logrando) por permanecer en el anonimato... loco que es uno nomás
<amigo_> buenas
<amigo_> hay gente online?
<danielmato> buenas amigo_ 
<unimix> cinco o diez lineas de CV, con lo mas destacable, onda "Daniel comenzo su carrera profesional en el 1810 como asesor de tecnologia del colegio "Lean Chicos Lean", para luego desempeñarse como director a cargo del area de informatica y tecnologia de ..... Actualmente se dedica a pescar en el rio Uruguay y ver videos" Una cosa asi
<danielmato> habemus gente
<amigo_> buenas
<danielmato> fuaaaaa 1810, me queda un poco lejos che... je je
<amigo_> estoy con esto de ubuntu...
<amigo_> quiero hacer un virtual box en pendrive
<unimix> ;) es para que la gente diga "Faaa !! Que empezo de chiquito!!
<unimix> "
<amigo_> me baje el ISO
<danielmato> ja ja, soy lamentable pescando, la ultima vez lo intenté con una hk4 con bala 22...
<danielmato> no salio nada
<unimix> :D
<danielmato> solo puedo pescar con tnt
<danielmato> dale, genial, entendi lo del cv
<amigo_> me baje el Usbuntu creater
<unimix> buenisimo, danielmato. Gracias
<amigo_> ya lo hice correr en el pendrive
<danielmato> gracias a vos unimix 
<amigo_> ahora me da un problemita al arrancar
<danielmato> amigo_, el pendrive te da dramas al arrancar?
<amigo_> yeah
<amigo_> pantallita negra
<danielmato> no me digas nada, placa de video amd
<amigo_> y no corre el virtual box
<danielmato> o sea ati
<amigo_> unable to boot
<amigo_> please use a kernel...
<danielmato> probá a grabar de nuevo la iso en el pendrive...
<amigo_> serio?
<amigo_> pffff que bajón tardó un montón
<danielmato> no debería demorar mucho, desde donde preparaste el pendrive?
<amigo_> no tiene auto boot
<amigo_> prepararlo con el ISO?
<amigo_> con el Usburtu creater
<danielmato> este sábado hacemos talleres en extension universitaria, date una vuelta y lo vemos bien
<danielmato> digo, porque por chat es un poco complicado
<danielmato> de 14 a 18 estamos ahi
<danielmato> es en 18 de julio al lado del inju
<amigo_> ubico
<danielmato> claro, siempre y cuando estes en MVD
<amigo_> si caso
<danielmato> me parece mucho mejor si podes ir, que tratar de hacerlo a ojos cerrados...
<amigo_> yo en realidad me meto de atrevido porque mi rubro es administración
<amigo_> pero como trabajo en IBM toco de oido
<amigo_> la otra era juntarme con algún cerebro de informatica en el laburo
<amigo_> pero ta, me quedé quemandome el coco con los foros
<danielmato> PabloRubianes, aca tenes un colega de IBM
<danielmato> vengo en 10 minutos
<danielmato> volvi
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: beuno esta en la UDS ¡?
<PabloRubianes> no
<PabloRubianes> estamos armando esto ahora con el 
<PabloRubianes> http://www.groofi.com/profile/beuno/projects/ubuconla-2012-conferencia-de-ubuntu-en-argentina
<virusuy> lo acabo de twitear
<libertcharrua> buenas noches como andan 
<danielmato> hola libertcharrua 
<PabloRubianes> bueno me voy al sobre para no ser un zombie ma;ana
<PabloRubianes> saludos!
<libertcharrua> buenas danielmato 
<libertcharrua> que se comenta
<libertcharrua> che se reunen el sabado entonces
<danielmato> nos reunimos el sabado
<danielmato> sabes donde es?
<libertcharrua> perdon estava haciendo cosas
<libertcharrua> donde es? creo esta la dirección en face
<libertcharrua> por 18 busco el eificio del inju pregunto y ya sabre jeje
<danielmato> es en 18 al lado del inju, a media cuadra de fernandez crespo
<libertcharrua> ah ok gracias
<danielmato> bueno nos hablamos mañana, que se me cierran las cortinas...
<danielmato> abrazo grande libert
<libertcharrua> buenas noches
<libertcharrua> igualmente
<libertcharrua> demá gente buenas noches portense bien o portense mal para pasarlo bien como gusten
<psicopata> buenas
<ratman> holas
<ratman> nas PabloRubianes
<PabloRubianes> hola ratman como andas?
<ratman> bien leyendo el mail 
<ratman> me dii cuenta de algo 
<ratman> el celu cuando no tiene coneccion se prende
<ratman> a cada rato 
<PabloRubianes> no
<PabloRubianes> el mio no
<ratman> que raro 
<ratman> tal vez sea por whasapp
<ratman> jeje
<PabloRubianes> whasapp no lo tengo
<ratman> puede qu sea eso o no se
<ratman> reo que terminare flasheandolo jeje
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<PabloRubianes> pudiste ir a buquebus
<ratman> nop 
<ratman> es que me es dificil en semana
<ratman> aparte me tengo que anotar el horario en el cel para no equivocarme
<PabloRubianes> viernes 1:15 a domingo 16
<PabloRubianes> a las 16
<beuno> sale a la 1:15am el barco?
 * beuno es re metido
<ratman> jej
<ratman> voy a anotar
<ratman> yo no se si regrese el mismo dia
<ratman> ando pensando en quedarme un dia 
<ratman> o do no se
<ratman> para visitar parientes
<PabloRubianes> beuno, si
<PabloRubianes> beuno, bienvenido a Uruguay jeje
<beuno> PabloRubianes, ouch!
<PabloRubianes> es para llegar a las 7 am y no pagar esa noche de hotel
<PabloRubianes> los uruguayos somos ratas
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<beuno> heh
<beuno> va a ser un desafio mantenerse despiertos!
<beuno> voy comprando cafe
<PabloRubianes> dormimos en el viaje
<PabloRubianes> yo duermo parado igual
<PabloRubianes> wow 180 dolares en groofi
<ratman> yp no duermo en viaje
<PabloRubianes> en un dia
<ratman> ya que ronco
<beuno> PabloRubianes, si!
<PabloRubianes> vos pusiste 100?
<beuno> nop
<beuno> puse 25
<PabloRubianes> osea que vamos preparando un abrazo!!
<beuno> si
<beuno> Diego Sarmentero
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<beuno> vamos a tener que estar duchados
<PabloRubianes> si jaja
 * PabloRubianes se acuerda que tiene que ir al banco a cargar el paypal
<ratman>  para
<PabloRubianes> ratman, http://www.groofi.com/profile/beuno/projects/ubuconla-2012-conferencia-de-ubuntu-en-argentina
<PabloRubianes> beuno, viste la lista de hoteles? me sorprendio
<beuno> PabloRubianes, no la vi. Buena? Mala?
<PabloRubianes> no son tan caros y parecen de muy buen nicel
<beuno> mira que bueno
<PabloRubianes> eduardo la mando a la lista
<PabloRubianes> no se si son caros o baratos pero estan en el entorno de lo que pense
<beuno> buenisimo
<PabloRubianes>  + - 50 dolares
<ratman> yo el año pasado pague 210 por una habitacion 
<ratman> pesos arg
<ratman> que son como  umm 
<ratman> 50 dolares la noche
<PabloRubianes> aca por los precios que mandaron....
<PabloRubianes> por 2 noches 400 y algo la habitacion doble
<PabloRubianes> dice que los precios son por habitacion 
<PabloRubianes> asi que entendi que seria eso %2
<PabloRubianes> pero puede que sea por persona
<beuno> 200usd la noche?
<PabloRubianes> el mail decia Los precios son por 2 noches y no incluyen IVA , 21% 
<PabloRubianes> Los precios son por habitación 
<PabloRubianes> beuno, arg
<beuno> ah, esta bien
<PabloRubianes> ratman se va al hilton :P
<ratman> beuno, 200 argentinos
<ratman> son 50 dolares la noche
<ratman> tenia 2 camas
<ratman> pero como fui solo la otra la use para las maletas
<ratman> jejejeje
<PabloRubianes> me gusto este
<PabloRubianes> Patios de San Telmo 
<PabloRubianes> Chacabuco 752 muy bueno
<PabloRubianes> Habitación Doble Estándar, $ 288,20, con desayuno.
<PabloRubianes> y re barato
<PabloRubianes> digamos
<ratman> sip esta bien 
<PabloRubianes> googlealo que esta buena la web
<ratman> mañana intentare ir a comprar los pasajes como a las 6 
<ratman> 18
<ratman> PabloRubianes las recervas las hacemso todos en el mismo o cada uno se encarga
<ratman> __
<ratman> ??
<PabloRubianes> hay que hablarlo con los amigos argentinos
<PabloRubianes> no se como va a ser el asunto porque la idea es que todos los que no somos de buenos aires vayamos al mismo hotel por lo que me dijeron
<ratman> oki
<beuno> yo creo que hagan como quieran
<beuno> es mas facil de esa manera, incluso para ustedes
<ratman> me parece mejor todos en el mismo 
 * ratman es malo organizando esas cosas ejjeje
<PabloRubianes> el sabado cuando nos juntamos ratman decidimos eso
<PabloRubianes> hay que ver al final cuantos vamos
<ratman> oki
<PabloRubianes> bueno hasta luego tengo que salir...
<PabloRubianes> saludos
#ubuntu-uy 2012-05-09
<ubuntero> buenas
<ubuntero> alguien por ahi?
<ubuntero> nadie??
<ratman> nas
<ratman> hola ubunt
<ratman> hola ubuntero
<ubuntero> en que andan?
<ubuntero> che, casi siempre entro aca, al foro mas que aca por consultas sobre ubuntu, pero tengo una duda no tanto sobre ubuntu
<ubuntero> mas sobre el hardware, y como medio que esto se a convertido en el gurú de la computacion entre a preg, je
<ratman> a ver
<ratman> dime
<ratman> ya vengo 
<ratman> cambio de equipo 
<danielmato> buenas noches
<ratman> buenas
<danielmato> opa, que tul?
<dylan66> nuenas noches
<danielmato> hola
<dylan66> todo bien por aqui?
<danielmato> creo que si, yo recien llego...
<dylan66> se armo la tal discusion el face por los virus jajaj
<danielmato> genial
<danielmato> cuando estoy en modo molestar, soy bastante molesto...
<somosbarrigas> buenas noches
<danielmato> hola
<dylan66> hola somosbarrigas 
<somosbarrigas> alguno ha hecho funcionar el theft deterrent en ubuntu 12.04?
<dylan66> que es eso?
<somosbarrigas> es el programa que controla el bloqueo de las magallanes 
<danielmato> no tengo una para probar...
<somosbarrigas> (las computadoras con ubuntu de Ciclo Básico
<somosbarrigas> los alumnos siguen teniendo ubuntu 10.04 y estaría bueno migrarlos a la nueva LTS
<dylan66> no son las que traen fedora 11?
<danielmato> seria genial, hay que preguntarle a EduardoR que es el que anda en esos temas
<dylan66> las xo 1,5?
<somosbarrigas> esas son las que dan en todo el país excepto en el dpto de CAnelones
<somosbarrigas> en CAnelones se entregan las magallanes
<dylan66> ahh que bien
<dylan66> estan mas arriba ahi
<somosbarrigas> porqué "arriba"
<somosbarrigas> quién habrá sido el que se encargó de acondicionar loos ubuntus para essas PC?
<dylan66> pr que son mejores
<somosbarrigas> puede ser, no conozco las azules
<danielmato> gente, me voy a dormir, disculpen pero se me cierran los ojos...
<iBob> Hola
<iBob> Alguien viendo la conferencia de software libre??
<iBob> están transmitiendo envivo...
<iBob> :)
<iBob> http://www.avanza2012.com.uy/cisl/?page_id=181
#ubuntu-uy 2012-05-10
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<dylan66> hola
<PabloRubianes> todo bien dylan66 
<PabloRubianes> ?
<dylan66> impecable
<dylan66> tu
<dylan66> lei que andan por viajas a bs as
<PabloRubianes> llegando a casa
<PabloRubianes> si para la UbuConLA
<dylan66> va a estar bueno eso
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> por ahora vamos 2, danielmato y yo
<PabloRubianes> espero que se sumen mas
<ratman> huveiramos sido mas
<ratman> pero bueno 
<PabloRubianes> es culpa del que llego recien
<danielmato> buenas noches... y ahora que hice???
<dylan66> buenas noches
<PabloRubianes> ratman se queja de vos
<danielmato> ???
<danielmato> por?
<PabloRubianes> por lo del sabado pasado
<PabloRubianes> que poca memoria
<danielmato> ahhhh, es que tengo memoria de pez
<danielmato> buenas noches
<danielmato> que hay de nuevo?
<PabloRubianes> jajaj
<PabloRubianes> como venimos con la promo del sabado?
<danielmato> que promo?
<danielmato> que hay el sábado?
<danielmato> buenas noches
<danielmato> perdón, dejo la broma de lado...
<danielmato> era tentadora
<danielmato> no tengo muy claro como viene la cosa, pero ya hay gente que ha hecho contacto, amenazando con llevar problemas
<ratman> yo todabia no pude ir
<danielmato> veremos cuanta gente va el sábado, lamentablemente no tengo forma de saber la convocatoria
<ratman> yo voy 
<ratman> va se run viaje
<ratman> voy al edujam 
<ratman> y me salgo y voy a alli 
<ratman> a las 14
<dylan66> 2 años esperando para ver la ventana uica de gimp jaja
<danielmato> genial
<danielmato> ya tengo gimp 2.8 instalado
<danielmato> monoventana, espectacular
<dylan66> yo tambien
<dylan66> si era molesto las tres ventanas
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, quien lleva problemas?
<danielmato> bastante tonto, demasiado maquero
<danielmato> hay un par al menos en el horizonte
<danielmato> un muchacho que tiene problemas con unas maquinas y no sabe que esta pasando
<danielmato> una compañera de sole, que quiere pasarse a Ubuntu
<danielmato> esos son seguros
<danielmato> no ha habido muchos me gusta, pero supongo que alguien más ira
<ratman> hoy en antel 
<ratman> le dije a un flaco 
<ratman> que andava con un tema
<danielmato> fuiste a antel, como estuvo?
<ratman> asi que puede haver otro
<danielmato> genial
<ratman> maddog un genui 
<ratman> o
<ratman> el resto solo escuche un poco 
<danielmato> mañana y pasado voy a colgar recordatorios
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, mira el mail que mandaron a la lista de ubucon
<PabloRubianes> los precios de hoteles eran mas caros
<danielmato> ya vi
<danielmato> todo mal
<danielmato> hay que arreglar con el hotel ese que vos encontraste
<danielmato> o algun otro, porque 4000 pesos por un par de noches es como mucho
<PabloRubianes> 1350
<PabloRubianes> de donde sacaste los 4000?
<danielmato> perdon, son 3000 o casi
<danielmato> 2700 para ser exactos, no?
<PabloRubianes> pero eso es dividido 2
<danielmato> ahhhhh, entonces está barbaro
<danielmato> no entendí el mail entonces, porque decía que como mínimo era el doble...
<PabloRubianes> no era por habitacion?
<danielmato> voy a revisar
<PabloRubianes> porque el problema es que habian puesto por una noche sola
<danielmato> es cierto
<danielmato> son unos 500 o 600 por dia por habitacion... hablando en plata argentina
<PabloRubianes> si
<danielmato> o sea son 250 o 300 por dia por persona
<danielmato> 500 x 5 2500 / 600 x 5 3000
<danielmato> o no?
<ratman> 600 por dia
<danielmato> buenas noches
<danielmato> que hay de nuevo
<ubuntero> hola  tengo un problema para instalar  la impresora xerox phraser 3100 
<ratman> holas
#ubuntu-uy 2012-05-11
<manco> ping all
<manco> hay alguien ?
<ratman> puff
<ratman> a no era pong
<manco1911> ratman q dice
<ratman> holas como va
<manco1911> che, tened idea de algún celular de los que están en la diaria ?
<ratman> um
<ratman> no se quien ta por alli 
<manco1911> el de daniel o el de ismael ?
<manco1911> o matias.. 
<manco1911> son los que contestaron en la lista.. 
<ratman> pa nop :(
<manco1911> nee.. bajon
<manco1911> jajaja
<ratman> :(
<manco1911> pq tan en la diaria con maddog !  :D
<manco1911> y ta, no se hasta q hora se quedan.. para meter consulta :P
<ratman> a ver 
<ratman> Triviox, 
<manco1911> ya aprovecho para preguntar q hace rato q no entro.. 
<manco1911> se están juntando estos días o algo ?
<Triviox> hi hi
<Triviox> que paso?
<ratman> el savado hay un taller a las 14ç
<Triviox> a las 14? oks.. coordino y voy del laburo.. tematica?
<ratman> Triviox, tienes el cel de 
<ratman> imael castagnet
<Triviox> (acabo de leer y nop)
<ratman> a ok
<ratman> sip creo que es al las 14 si no me equivoco 
<ratman> jeje
<Triviox> jaja.. en extension era, no?
<manco1911> taller de que? y en donde ? jaja 
<manco1911> no me kayo nada al mail.. :S
<ratman> no ando seguro 
<manco1911> *cayo..     (no se pq salió una k, jajaja)
<Triviox> creo que mandaron en la lista de ubuntu, sino se que en el face del grupo ubuntu uruguay staba 
<ratman> jejej solo se que vot
<Triviox> jaja ratman 
<manco1911> okapa
<manco1911> Trivox.. repito nomas, y el cel de daniel viñar tampoco no ? :P
<Triviox> nop :(
<manco1911> :(
<manco1911> bueno.. jeje, no fueron a la diaria ?
<Triviox> se hace el 12 de mayo en extension universitaria a las 14 horas.  (@pablo rubianes hace 9 hs)
 * Triviox iba a ir
 * Triviox pero se enteró que maddog no habla español ¬¬
<ratman> por culpa de ratman no fue
<Triviox> maggdog o como sea
<Triviox> algo asi
<Triviox> ni el apodo es facil..
<Triviox> de seguro ni una palabra le entenderia
<manco1911> jejej, ta pero no importa ! habían otros
<ratman> manco1911, privado
<manco1911> estaba el de asturix también, q es español :D
<Triviox> y los vi creo!! estaba esperando el bus frente a ta ta.. 
<Triviox> y habian unos pibes pasando..
<Triviox> uno con remera de debian xD
 * ratman se siente ahora culpable
<ratman> no debio decir que maddog no habla español
<Triviox> nah.. me hubiera ido al toque, mi ingles safa en lo escrito... oralmente deja mucho que deasear (por ser optimistas)
<manco1911> si ! esos ! jajaj
<manco1911> trivox, yo toy averiguando para ir ahora de nuevo
<manco1911> fui un rato, pero me tuve q ir al laburo
<Triviox> tenes un buen ingles manco? o al final el tipo hablaba algo de spanish?
<ratman> wine y winetricks
<ratman> y mucho intento 
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> 2010
<ratman> un poco de tiempo 
<Triviox> jaja viste que no era joda ratman !
<ratman> sip 
<Triviox> ahora ya se me fue el bichito de los juegos 
<ratman> ya tienes respuesta
<ratman> cierra el ticket
<Triviox> jajaja
<Triviox> jajajaja
<Triviox> jajaja
<Triviox> tiempo de espera 2 años xD... no es tan malo, no?
<ratman> para nada
<ratman> certificado de calidad
<Triviox> este me funciono bastante bien si no mal recuerdo-- pero lo encontre mucho despues.. http://sourceforge.net/projects/dxwine/
<Triviox> ahora ya ni me estreso.. o busco juegos nativos, o me voy a la vmware y listo el pollo
<Triviox> uhh me acorde, salio un nuevo juego de los creadores de machinarium, tengo que encontrarlo xa aquella
<ratman> jjeje
<manco1911> perdón, volví jaja, tengo ingles intermedio.. onda.. me defiendo, pero no soy una maquina tampoco
<manco1911> :D a los ponchasos jeje yorugua fighter
<Triviox> jajaja manco1911 ... ese juego estaba genial!
<manco1911> pasa machinarium estaba saladisimo !
<manco1911> muy colgado jajaaj
<Triviox> esta genial si, pero Braid y Trine me gustaron mas todavia
<Triviox> esta lleno de juegos buenos que a veces ni los conocesmos
<Triviox> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=gxoxCxLdsNE este tengo que conseguir ahora..
<ratman> mirate el 0ad
<ratman> me lo paso eduardo 
<ratman> y la verdad ta bueno y es nativo 
<Triviox> en graficos esta genial, pero a mi nunca se me ejecuto en squeed.. 
<Triviox> squeeze**
<Triviox> jaja mi ingles es demasiado fonetico!
<Triviox> jajaja
<manco1911> no los he probado
<Triviox> estan  humble budle por un modico precio.. en Taringa free :$ jeje
<manco1911> uhh si  estuve a punto de comprarlo cuando salió una oferta hace nos e, 2 meses
<manco1911> y me las pise un poco.. jejeej
<manco1911> el q si metia antes era el uplink y el darwinia
<manco1911> muy muy adictivos también de introversion
<manco1911> unas maquinas los tipos
<ratman> :)
<Triviox> http://www.taringajuegos.net/juegos/humble-botanicula-debut-win-linux-ost-peli/    veremos si es verdad..al menos los links existen..
<ratman> jejeje
<Triviox> mierda.. solo yo pongo "links" en un canal con bot log ¬¬
<ratman> jeje
<Triviox> ta.. queda claro que mi gran devoción por gnulinux no se debe a que me molestaba piratear windows, no? jajaja
<virusuy> muchaaaaaachos
<virusuy> apoyen el proyecto
<virusuy> no cuesta nada 
<virusuy> es a volunta'
<Triviox> lo hare cuando tenga la internacional!! lo juro!!! humble bundle y webkey (app de android) estan en mi lsita!!!
<Triviox> brb+
<manco1911> salad, linux en el bundle fue el OS con mas apoyo monetario para la oferta ! 
<manco1911> a mantener esa actitud ! aaja
<ratman> sipuff 
<ratman> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDzQLQ952ZU
<ratman> que genio era
<PabloRubianes> buenas buenas
<PabloRubianes> hola magu42 
<PabloRubianes> como andas?
<magu42> hola PabloRubianes ,  bien y vos?
<PabloRubianes> bien
<magu42> :-)
<PabloRubianes> que se cuenta? vas el sabado a extension?
<magu42> sip
<ratman> yo sip 
<ratman> pero bue ni creo que me pregunten jejje
<magu42> ratman⟿ tanto tiempo!!
<PabloRubianes> ratman, uhhhhhhh
<ratman> jejeje
<ratman> como va
<magu42> ratman⟿ mañana el galaxy es mio , acordate!!
<ratman> nooo
<ratman> el de trivio 
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> jeje
<PabloRubianes> magu42, te vas a comprar uno?
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> nop
<ratman> magu42, tambien puedes agarrar el de PabloRubianes
<magu42> mañana me lo gano en avanza 
<PabloRubianes> vamo!
<magu42> o no voy más
<magu42> :-)
<PabloRubianes> hay algun sitio tipo go daddy que sea asi super progre y Floss?
<PabloRubianes> los de namecheap son unos caretas... te ponen dominios por 2.45 y despues salen 10
<virusuy> www.dominiosFA.com
<virusuy> ta tiro frut
<virusuy> godaddy en dominios es lo mas conocido
<virusuy> y que sean o no pro FLOSS no te va a servir de nada
<PabloRubianes> y todavia te iba a decir... no anda :P
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, decia como para apoyar a otro nomas
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> que sitio andas por registrar ?
<PabloRubianes> estaba viendo para migrar el mio...
<PabloRubianes> pero ta ya era renove
<beuno> PabloRubianes, yo uso https://www.gandi.net/
<beuno> migre todo de godaddy ahi
<virusuy> opa!! no sabia que andaba beuno por aca... aduanas lo dejó pasar?
<virusuy> :-p
<beuno> hoy en dia pasa cualquiera!
<beuno> PabloRubianes, viste que abri la inscripcion?
<beuno> subi todo al branch the bzr
<PabloRubianes> beuno, mira quien es el 3 inscripto :P
<PabloRubianes> ayer habia subido las imagenes nuevas
<beuno> heh
<beuno> rapido el muchacho
<PabloRubianes> lo que me falto es poner links en g+ y eso
<PabloRubianes> brb
<PabloRubianes> volvi
<PabloRubianes> beuno, lo que iba a mandar ahora es que no tengo todos los mails de las charlas....
<PabloRubianes> de los de las panillas no tengo para mandarles a todos
<efpc2003> buenas
<efpc2003> alguien pudo ir a café la diaria? ... cuenten algo... está filmado?
#ubuntu-uy 2012-05-12
<libertcharrua> buenas nochess
<libertcharrua> señores com andan
<libertcharrua> mañana es el ttp verdad
<libertcharrua> guenas PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> libertcharrua, te conteste en FB
<libertcharrua> si vi gracias
<libertcharrua> quién organiza eso? la comunidad de ubuntu uruguay?
<PabloRubianes> s‎i
<PabloRubianes> es un una reunion nuestra
<libertcharrua> ok capaz juego al periodista y te hago una entrevista y a alguno mas para ahcer un podcast
<libertcharrua> hacer*
<PabloRubianes> para que podcast?
<libertcharrua> hacer uno 
<libertcharrua> nuestro digamos
<libertcharrua> pienso hacer un podcast
<libertcharrua> llamado divagues
<PabloRubianes> ahhh ok
<libertcharrua> en realidad pienso hacer 2
<libertcharrua> yo antes hacia uno 
<PabloRubianes> bueno no hay problema
<PabloRubianes> si queres te doy la entrevista
<libertcharrua> para la pagina linuxurugay pero despareció esa página
<libertcharrua> sin compromisos ehh
<libertcharrua> jajaj
<libertcharrua> estaria bueno me parece a efectos de difusión
<SaMe> al fin se fue ese pesado
<libertcharrua> jajaj como andas same
<libertcharrua> SergioMeneses: como le va
<SergioMeneses> libertcharrua, saludos! bien bien aqui con unnas cosas pero en la lucha
<SergioMeneses> y ud?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, virusuy unimix \o
<virusuy> 0/
<libertcharrua> que cosas, problemas?
<SergioMeneses> libertcharrua, no para nada
<libertcharrua> que significa \o
<libertcharrua> no entiendo el idioma geek  del todo 
<SergioMeneses> libertcharrua, es una forma de saludo, imaginate a alguien con la mano alzada
<Uricio> :o mucha gente aquí
 * Uricio se imagina gente de manos levantada :o
<libertcharrua> aaah
<libertcharrua> me falta imaginazzione 
<Uricio> hola para todos
<libertcharrua> que tal Uricio 
<libertcharrua> creo t conozco
<Uricio> :o
<libertcharrua> del ceibal jam o algo así hace un par de años
<Uricio> todo puede ser todo 
<libertcharrua> tu eras el delr ayo lacer?
<Uricio> :o
<Uricio> si
<Uricio> desde que robo bancos más gente me conoce 
<Uricio> pero si si, yo soy el del rayo laser verde
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> acordate Uricio que el canal esta con log :P
<libertcharrua> incluso biene un policia por aquí a veces
<Uricio> xD en el horno xD
 * Uricio cree que lo estan buscando ya
<Uricio> PabloRubianes: voy por el rayo verde no sea cosa que vengan los amigos por casa :P
 * Uricio avisa que todas sus licencias de Windows son pagas y registradas
 * libertcharrua avisa que solo usa mint y ubuntustudio
<Uricio> libertcharrua: tenes las licencias ?? 
<Uricio> libertcharrua: a mi me cobraron licencia por utilizar ubuntu :o
<Uricio> vino un flaco y me saco plata si si si si
 * Uricio tiene el aire a 31° y esta con mucho frio
 * libertcharrua piensa que Uricio no puede ser tan tonto
<Uricio> jaajajaja
<Uricio> libertcharrua: yo soy famoso http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arRa0Zpmeug
<Uricio> eso es lo importante
<Uricio> :P 
<libertcharrua> y no tubiste problemas después de que pasaran eso?
<Uricio> yo no tengo problemas 
<Uricio> porque yo se quienes son
<libertcharrua> no tomaron represalias los delincuentes?
<Uricio> na
<libertcharrua> y dejaron de robar al menos=?
<Uricio> libertcharrua: si, al ultimo lo sali a correr y todo
<Uricio> de momento esta todo tranquilo
<libertcharrua> paah cuidado con eso
<Uricio> libertcharrua: jajajaja y mira que corria jajaja 
<Uricio> ratman: ping
<ratman> holas
<Uricio> nas nas
<ratman> que tal 
<Uricio> ratman: que te parece este gabo http://www.wifipcshop.net/product.php?id_product=27
<ratman> que semana esta
<virusuy> uru
<virusuy> Uricio: 
<virusuy> El noticiero "Toas esas personas que vemos, son malechores no? "
<virusuy> NOOOO PELOTUDO.. es el del cable 
<virusuy> ¬¬
<Uricio> jajaja
<Uricio> virusuy: son vecinos :P
<virusuy> claro
<virusuy> noooo.. es tarzan 
<virusuy> que capo, cada tigre hay en un noticiero. te queres matar
<Uricio> virusuy: jaja salado
<ratman> uruicio si lo vi 
<ratman> a ese
<ratman> en persona
<virusuy> ahora
<virusuy> te robaron una lamparilla
<ratman> ta lindo 
<virusuy> no hay codigos ya
<Uricio> ratman: lo unico que no me gusto mucho es la tapa esa transparente media fea que tiene, pero igual yo lo uso sin tapas asi que ta
<SergioMeneses> Uricio, ese case esta buenisimo!
<Uricio> SergioMeneses: si ?
<Uricio> SergioMeneses: pesa casi 9k 
<Uricio> tiene toda la pinta jaja
<Uricio> ratman: hoy puse otro disco más en la maquina y ya no tengo lugar
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<ratman> jeje
<SergioMeneses> huy no salude a ratman 
<ratman> jeje estoy acostumbrado ya
<ratman> jajaa
<Uricio> SergioMeneses: te va a pegar ahora 
<ratman> quew malo soy 
<Uricio> xD
<virusuy> Muerte a Fernando, YA !
<Uricio> :P
<SergioMeneses> ubuntulog2, jajajaja
<virusuy> imaginen que es una vaca con afstosa
<SergioMeneses> naaaa ratman es un buen conocido
<ratman> :)
<virusuy> sos un tipo joven Uricio 
<Uricio> SergioMeneses: ratman se come a las personas tene cuidado
<ratman> alguno tuvvo en avanza
<ratman> aparet de magu
<Uricio> ratman: yo no fui :D
<ratman> vieron la charla del brasiler
<ratman> la daban por streeming
<Uricio> virusuy: si, tengo casi 21 jaja me quedan 4 meses
<Uricio> virusuy: tengo 20 aun 
<virusuy> ahi va, 2 menos que yo
<Uricio> :P
<ratman> tengo que conseguir esa charla, muy bueno 
<Uricio> ratman: cual ?
<danielmato> llegue
<ratman> la del brasilero 
<Uricio> :o
<ratman> holas danielmato
<danielmato> buenas noches
<danielmato> hola ratman 
<Uricio> buenas noches danielmato 
<danielmato> hola Uricio 
<libertcharrua> 20? 3 menos que yo
<Uricio> bien, soy más joven que todos :D
<danielmato> es necesario hablar de edades?
<Uricio> danielmato: nos estamos comparando
<danielmato> ahhhh
<Uricio> ratman: estoy en duda de que fuente comprar 
<Uricio> ratman: SergioMeneses: estoy entre THERMALTAKE TR2-500NL2NH y la SENTEY ERP500-SM
<ratman> umm por marca a mi me suena la primera
<libertcharrua> danielmato: ud y y tenemos la misma edad 26 cierto
<danielmato> yo todavia no cumpli...
<danielmato> ja ja
<Uricio> xD
<libertcharrua> bah en realidad tengo 37 pero no se me nota
<Uricio> ahora veo quien era danielmato gracias a la red social facebook :o
<libertcharrua> pobre danielmato 
<libertcharrua> Uricio: lo mato
<libertcharrua> mató*
<Uricio> xD
<Uricio> es genial, estoy mirando las fotos de danielmato y en una carpeta me econtre con una persona cortando pegotines, porque antes de todos los eventos la gente corta pegotines' ?? jaja
<danielmato> perdon, tuve que irme un segundito...
<libertcharrua> por que i no quedan todos juntos
<Uricio> ratman: porque vos siempre estas en todos los lugares ??
<danielmato> yo tengo alguno mas mr libertcharrua, yo tengo alguno mas
<ratman> jejeje
<libertcharrua> ratman: tiene 20 lones que van uno a cada evento
<libertcharrua> clones*
<Uricio> lo supuse
<ratman> hehe sip maso 
<SergioMeneses> volvi
<libertcharrua> una vez vi a dos en el mismo lugar
<Uricio> ratman: si mato al que lleva la camara supongo que no sera el autentico no ??
<ratman> jjejeje
<Uricio> :P
<Uricio> de esa manera no tengo que comprar nada
<efpc2003> alguien tiene idea de cómo es pro y contra de whatsapp para symbian ?
<efpc2003> ya sé que es offtopic pero bueh
<Triviox> ping virusuy ?
<Triviox> tas..?
<ubuntero> virusuy: estamos en extensión en ese momento, vago!!!
<Uricio> magu420: pun
<magu420> estamos reunidos en extension  Uricio 
<magu420> ya nos estamos yendo
<virusuy> 0/
<magu420> hola virusuy 
<virusuy> opa!
<magu420> aca están todos
<virusuy> saludos !!
<magu420> mandados
<magu420> chausss
#ubuntu-uy 2012-05-13
<PabloRubianes> buenas tardes
<dylan66> buenas
<PabloRubianes> todo bien?
<dylan66> si como estuvo el ubunconla?
<PabloRubianes> es el 1 de junio
<PabloRubianes> ayer fue un taller
<dylan66> ahh no sabia :)
<PabloRubianes> estuvo bueno 
<PabloRubianes> aunque como fue el primero fue medio desordenado... mas que nada charlar entre todos
<dylan66> yo por aqui esperando el partido de als 4
<PabloRubianes> ta bien
<PabloRubianes> ratman_uy, sobrevivio el cel?
<ratman_uy> nas
<ratman_uy> sip 
<ratman_uy> quedo libre
<ratman_uy> con 4.0
<ratman_uy> 4.04
<PabloRubianes> buena
<ratman_uy> 4.03
<PabloRubianes> todo anda?
<ratman_uy> sip
<PabloRubianes> mejor o mas lento?
<ratman_uy> es rapido pa mi \
<ratman_uy> la verdad toy conforme
<ratman_uy> bastante
<ratman_uy> perdi 2 programas
<ratman_uy> pero bueno 
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<PabloRubianes> hay cosas que en el 4 no andan?
<dylan66> yo jodi un sony w580 con una actualizacion online
<dylan66> y no lo he podido revivir:(
<ratman_uy> hay un programa que usaba
<ratman_uy> que grababa las llamadas
<ratman_uy> pero samsung quito esa posibilidad
<ratman_uy> esta no es online
<limoncio> hola hay alguien por ahi??
<ratman_uy>  nas magu42
<magu42> como va ratman_uy ?
<ratman_uy> te copiastes lso cideos el viernes del disco 
<ratman_uy> ??
<magu42> uhhhh
<magu42> nop
<ratman_uy> bien 
<ratman_uy> um bueno lo tiene eduardo 
<ratman_uy> asi que ta 
<magu42> y daniel también
<ratman_uy> es que creo que el viernes cuando lo copiarn 
<ratman_uy> le dieron cortar
<magu42> uhhhhhhhh
<ratman_uy> y me lo borraron del disco 
<magu42> estoy seguro que daniel lo tiene
<ratman_uy> sip 
<magu42> está a salvo
<ratman_uy> buenas
<SergioMeneses> ratman_uy, \o
<ratman_uy> que tal 
<SergioMeneses> don ratman_uy hay hay
<SergioMeneses> adelantando correos
<ratman_uy> jeje hay muchos
<SergioMeneses> ratman_uy, un monton... bueno es efecto uds
<ratman_uy> y bueno mañana me pasa algo asi en el laburo 
<SergioMeneses> jaja
<ratman_uy> aparte ta frio hoy 
<ratman_uy> cambio de pc
<ratman_uy> ya regreso 
#ubuntu-uy 2013-05-06
<IgnacioUy> EduardoR: Hola
<IgnacioUy> EduardoR: Dentro de una hora "maso" estoy depositando la plata.
<IgnacioUy> EduardoR: Suponiendo que haces el envio hoy.. La remera debería llegar entre mañana y pasado ;)
<IgnacioUy> EduardoR: Espero esos stickers ;)
<EduardoR> hoy y mañana son unos días especialmente complicados
<IgnacioUy> :-/
<IgnacioUy> ¿Por?
<EduardoR> como mucho el miércoles podré enviarte la remera y los stickers
<EduardoR> pero quedate tranquilo que la remera es tuya :)
<EduardoR> estoy saliendo
<EduardoR> pero si puedo antes, te aviso
<EduardoR> ta luego!
<EduardoR> De todas formas me llevo la remera para el laburo, que si salgo, la llevo al Correo
<Ignacio___> EduardoR: Tenes email :)
<EduardoR> ok
<EduardoR> Que caro!
<EduardoR> 237, no hay problema
<EduardoR> es un giro de Abitab?
<Ignacio___> Si
<Ignacio___> Recien lo realice :)
<EduardoR> ok
<Ignacio___> EduardoR: la naranja no?
<EduardoR> sip, ya tiene tu nombre :)
<Ignacio___> Wii 
<Ignacio___> ¿La mandas mañana?
<Ignacio___> EduardoR: [16:11] <Ignacio___> ¿La mandas mañana?
<Ignacio___> a
<Ignacio___> *Lag*
<Ignacio___> Learning PHP B-)
<Ignacio___> http://190.132.164.194/
<EduardoR> Bien ahí!
<Ignacio___> EduardoR:  B-)
<Ignacio___> 'Envias la remera mañana?
<EduardoR> Depende si tengo que ir a la feria tecnologica del latu
<EduardoR> me parte al medio
<Ignacio___> Oh :-/
<Ignacio___> Ok ;)
<Ignacio___> Mientras algún día llegue.
<Ignacio___> Y algun pegotin quizás :P
<EduardoR> miercoles sin falta
<Ignacio___> Genial :)
<Ignacio___> La estare esperando :P
 * Ignacio___ fue a hacer mandados. Volvere dentro de 15 mins
<Ignacio___> Volvi
<EduardoR> virusuy, estás allí?
<EduardoR> Necesito un CV corto para armar la lista de disertantes de UbuConLA
<EduardoR> Y una pequeña descripción de la charla, con Juju, parace joda
#ubuntu-uy 2013-05-07
<pablo__> º
<EduardoR> Hola hola
<EduardoR> Yo se que son todo oidos, pero si alguien responde es mas divertido :P
<ubuntero> jelouu
<pcapeluto> ahora si
<pcapeluto> Jelouuuu
<EduardoR> esso!
<EduardoR> ratman y virusuy tambien podrían responder :)
<virusuy> opa
<pcapeluto> Che... viste el video de OMG Ubuntu donde aparecemos en primera fila?
<EduardoR> OMG!
<pcapeluto> yes
<EduardoR> do donde...
<pcapeluto> En el segundo 12 y el 54
<pcapeluto> http://t.co/BgEsYpm2BT
<EduardoR> opa!
<EduardoR> Hasta me van a convencer de usar Unity...
<pcapeluto> De cara me dejó jajajajaja
<EduardoR> virusuy: te llego mi mensaje?
<pcapeluto> hace días que está dando vuelta y no le había prestado atención, pero GIGANTE aparecen nuestros íconos
<virusuy> EduardoR: si
<virusuy> despues te lo contesto
<EduardoR> Estamos juntando los datos para las charlas
<EduardoR> La cosa que se trancó en el MEC, porque querían saber detalles del eevento
<EduardoR> disertantes y temáticas, hay que tener una respuesta urgente
<EduardoR> me refiero al pedido de "Interés nacional"
<virusuy> podes ponerle que soy Presidente de la Republica
<EduardoR> es una buena excusa para apurarse :)
<pcapeluto> Ah.... creo que los del suplento Cromo van a hacer una nota sobre Ubuntu, podrían aprovechar para hacer ruido
<EduardoR> Sería genial
<EduardoR> como te enteraste?
<pcapeluto> Es una corazonada
<pcapeluto> Me da el pálpito este correo
<pcapeluto> Estimado Pablo, antes que nada, perdón por el atraso en el correo.
<pcapeluto> Cubrimos temas vinculados a Ubuntu, aunque naturalmente algunos sistemas operativos más populares suelen ser noticia de forma semanal, mientras que Ubuntu queda más relegado a grandes lanzamientos.
<pcapeluto> De cualquier modo, estamos preparando un informe sobre el tema, así que en el correr del mes verás a Ubuntu en Cromo.
<pcapeluto> Saludos y gracias por el mensaje,
<pcapeluto> Esto es relacionado a un correo que les mandé sobre el lanzamiento del 13.04 los otros días
<pcapeluto> Ni mencionemos que la Webapp de Cromo ya tiene 113 descargas
<pcapeluto> lo que significa que hay  por lo menos 113 personas que usan Unity JAJAJAJAJ
<EduardoR> jajajaaaaa
<pcapeluto> usamos perdón-..
<EduardoR> hay que decirles que no están muy enterados, porque salen ubuntus cada 6 meses y Windows, no salen todas las semanas
<pcapeluto> La de UbuConLa tiene 200 descargas en 6 días
<EduardoR> Ya tenés acceso al FB de Ubuntu uruguay?
<pcapeluto> FB ni lo he probado
<EduardoR> porque está sticky una cosa con Quetzal y debería decir Ringtail
<pcapeluto> Sticky?
<EduardoR> si, arriba siempre
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
<pcapeluto> Buenas SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, EduardoR virusuy que mas? como va todo en la ubucon?
<EduardoR> Armando lista de charlas
<EduardoR> hay que empezar a publicar algo
<EduardoR> Hay de todo un poco
<EduardoR> Virtualización, tablets, mucho de migraciones
<EduardoR> Blender
<pcapeluto> Que locura lo del UbuntuPhone, cada novedad que leo me hace querer uno
<pcapeluto> Espero que no sea como ubuntuTV que sigo esperando
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, pcapeluto apenas tengan todo pasenlo y lo mando por el planet
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> al fin q paso con el patrocinio de canonical?
<EduardoR> Esta trancado aún, espero noticias de Rubianes
<EduardoR> Como están los de venezuela con el Ubuntu Comic!
<EduardoR> Ya había visto ese tipo de diseños, es un programa 
<EduardoR> sabes algo?
<pcapeluto> No he visto nada
<EduardoR> Naudy es una de las estrellas :)
<EduardoR> Está en FB
<EduardoR> No se si an algun lado mas
<pcapeluto> Ni idea, el otro día entré a FB y fue como un universo paralelo, le cambiaron todo y entré en pánico
<pcapeluto> Ahora entré nuevamente y fui al FB de ubuntu pero veo un tero
<pcapeluto> No un quetzal...
<EduardoR> hay 2 ubuntu uruguay, hay una página y un grupo
<pcapeluto> Ahhhhhhhhhhh
<pcapeluto> yo entré al del enlace del portal
<EduardoR> el grupo era el viejo
<EduardoR> claro, pero lo habíamos abandonado luego de que unos flamers habían bastardeado todo
<EduardoR> estaba imposible
<pcapeluto> Ok
<EduardoR> luego decidimos crear la página
<pcapeluto> Que gente pedorra
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, no se nada de un ubuntu comic
<SergioMeneses> jeje
<EduardoR> pero no se movieron 
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, pcapeluto al parecer Naudy alcanza a subir a uruguay a la ubucon
<pcapeluto> pah... no entendí
<EduardoR> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10200180007964966.303211.1294590667&type=3
<EduardoR> es un album de Emanuel Torres Clemente
<EduardoR> Amigo
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, jajaja
<EduardoR> Está muy bueno
<EduardoR> Es una buena idea, usar los personajes reales para un comic
<SergioMeneses> si aguanta
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<EduardoR> SergioMeneses: salieron las camisetas para intercambiar !!!
<SergioMeneses> aunq no se.... hay q leer sobre el diseño
<pcapeluto> AGUADAAAAAAAA NOMAAAAA !!!!!!
<pcapeluto> perdón por el oftopic
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, pero lastimosamente no creo poder subir :S
<EduardoR> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/blog.php?id=2625449
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, no hay lio jeje
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, ash que belleza
 * SergioMeneses antojado
<EduardoR> la naranja es algo llamativa 
<EduardoR> https://picasaweb.google.com/111812410453896603910/FLISOL2013?authkey=Gv1sRgCMCe5KCY1MaL9QE&noredirect=1#5874259355856618002
<EduardoR> Esa la tuve puesta en FLISoL
<SergioMeneses> la naranja mola!
<EduardoR> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, andaba asustando a la joven en la foto jaja
<EduardoR> vieron que cara de sorpresa!
<pcapeluto> ha... te iba a preguntar de donde salió esa muchacha!!!
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, preguntale!
<EduardoR> Es la esposa de Zipitría, o calixto
<pcapeluto> jajajajaja
<EduardoR> Tienen una empresa de no se que que venden un sistema de control para niños
<SergioMeneses> :O
<pcapeluto> AGUADAAAAAAAAAAA CAPEOOOOOOON !!!!36 años esperando este momento
<EduardoR> se que está bueno, anda el linux también, pero no se que mas
<EduardoR> Si, se nota que no ganan seguido...
<EduardoR> Al fútbol?
<pcapeluto> Basketbol
<EduardoR> Yo se montones de deporte :P
<EduardoR> Y ahora que recuerdo yo debería ser de Sporting (el que perdió)
<pcapeluto> AGUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<pcapeluto> SE TERMINOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<pcapeluto> CAMPEOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON
<EduardoR> Felicitaciones!
<pcapeluto> Si, la quedó Defensor, antes era Sporting Eduardor, ahora está fusionado
<EduardoR> Si, me tiene sin cuidado su historia, solo se que es violeta y ese color me emociona
<EduardoR> Yo quería discutir cosas del evento con la gente del Consejo y no apareció nadie
<pcapeluto> Tan todos en el palacio peñarol JAAJAJAJJA
<EduardoR> jejeje, seguro
<SergioMeneses> o0
<Ignacio> Hey EduardoR 
<EduardoR> Tengo la remera en el laburo, pero todavía no pude llevarla al correo.
<EduardoR> Hoy la  meto en el sobre y mañana creo que podré llevarla.
<Ignacio> Genial ;)
<Ignacio> ¿Algún pegotin quizás? :P
<EduardoR> VArios!
<Ignacio> Wi!
#ubuntu-uy 2013-05-08
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ratman tiagoscd hey!
<PabloRubianes> hola SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, bien bien
<PabloRubianes> que se cuenta?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, algo enfermo pero el veterinario dice que vivire
<PabloRubianes> ja bien
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, cuando tengas mas noticias del ubucon avisar :) por hay vi las rameras en el flisol
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, estoy en una reunion ahora vuelvo
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ok ok dale
<Unityshell> Á
<Ignacio> EduardoR: ¿Pudistes ir al correo?
#ubuntu-uy 2013-05-09
<danielmato> buenas noches
<Ignacio> http://www.ubuconla.org/
<Ignacio> Quiero ir :)
<unityshell> como andan?
<pcapeluto> aluien tiene claro coomo es el tema de los scopes de Unity?
#ubuntu-uy 2013-05-10
<anonimo> alguien está conectado?
<anonimo> alguien está conectado?
<Ignacio___> ¿Alguien vio a Ricobaldi?
#ubuntu-uy 2013-05-11
<ubuntero> hola
<ubuntero> necesito ayuda estoy idesico si pasarme a ubuntu 
#ubuntu-uy 2014-05-05
<ratman> nas
<magu42> nas
<ratman> como va
<ratman> yo ando engripado ejje
<magu42> uh que mal
<magu42> que te sea leve
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> ya pasara
<magu42> sep
<magu42> dom may  4 22:59:54 UYT 2014
<magu42> nas
<Cap1986> CarlosNeyPastor hola
<Cap1986> CarlosNeyPastor hola
<Cap1986> CarlosNeyPastor hola
<Cap1986> CarlosNeyPastor hola
<Cap1986> CarlosNeyPastor hola
<Cap1986> CarlosNeyPastor hola
<Cap1986> CarlosNeyPastor hola
<Cap1986> CarlosNeyPastor hola
#ubuntu-uy 2014-05-06
<danielmato> buenas noches!!!
<ratman> holas magu42 
<magu42> holas ratman 
<magu42> ratman⟿ todo en orden para mañana ?
<ratman> lo de mi viejo lo cancelaron 
<ratman> por suerte
<magu42> ah eso
<magu42> si era por eso , por si no se entendió
<ratman> si entendi 
<steve_wonder> holaa
<steve_wonder> no
<pericles123> sacapuertas
<Victor> acho0
<Victor> acho
<steve_wonder> victorio
<Maar> Holaaa :) 
<Victor> me recibis?
<Rober> :D:D
<steve_wonder> no
<Maar> nooooo
<Lidia_> mdflskh
<pericles123> peliculas animadas de disney channel
<Victor> gfvmnew+pki¡
<Victor> ewgf
<leo_> vbhyn umk
<Lidia_> que os jodan
<Rober> ehh jibia
<steve_wonder> leooo
<steve_wonder> fuerita de acaa
<pericles123> eeehhh lidia tranquilita
<Maar> jobertoooooooooooo
<Tu_padre> boca chancla
<steve_wonder> joberto??
<Miriam_> holaaaaa
<Rober> D:
<Tu_padre> NOOOOO
<pericles123> cocodrilo sacamuelas
<leo_> boca chanclas dice jajajajajaja
<Tu_padre> TARANTANTUYO?
<Miriam_> jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Rober> jee
<Miriam_> .i.
<PACHA_IBIZA> SE LO CONTAIS A TODOS MENS A MI 
<EufrasianoLopesD> fgdf
<Tu_padre> MIK me recibes?
<Miriam_> JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAAAAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJ
<Maar> LKÑDFKLFDPG
<Martuka> jjajajaajjajajaa
<Steve_Wonder> GRITOOO
<TRUQUE_EL_GUAPOO> eyyyy
<Tu_padre> anda calla
<Tu_padre> jajajaa
<leo_> jajajajajaja
<Steve_Wonder> FUERA DE AQUI TRUQUEEE
<pericles123> paayaso 
<Rober> que eso
<yeah_niga> yeah nigaaa
<Steve_Wonder> saaa idooooo
<Rober> jajajaja
<pericles123> saa nido pacoo
<Latinaricaaaa> jidsafljdifjdfjgsg
<PERUANITARICA> HOLaa :p
<Tu_padre> petardoo
<Tu_padre> :)
<yeah_niga> jfkdnjknhgrngh
<Tu_padre> :)
<yeah_niga> lknghf
<Tu_padre> :)
<yeah_niga> klcbxglnvf
<Tu_padre> :)
<yeah_niga> hg,mhlnjmh
<Tu_padre> :)
<Tu_padre> :)
<Tu_padre> :)
<Tu_padre> :
<Tu_padre> ))
<yeah_niga> yeah nigaa
<Tu_padre> :)
<pericles123> ff
<Latinaricaaaa> jsadjkjfoakdf
<Tu_padre> UBUUUNUTUUU
<pericles123> f
<pericles123> f
<pericles123> f
<Miriam> sdgfdh
<pericles123> f
<me_follas_o_me_f> .i.
<Paco_Raban> The new perfum by Paco Raban
<pericles123> d
<pericles123> f
<pericles123> fff
<pericles123> f
<Tu_padre> BV
<leo_> :)
<pericles123> f
<yeah_niga> victor me cago en tu puta vida 
<Tu_padre> GHR
<pericles123> f
<Tu_padre> EG
<pericles123> ff
<Tu_padre> REGF
<Rober> alaa
<pericles123> ff
<Tu_padre> RE
<Rober> adiu
<pericles123> ff
<Tu_padre> GR
<pericles123> f
<yeah_niga> chupa pollas
<Paco_Raban> MUERTEEE
<Tu_padre> EG
<pericles123> f
<Tu_padre> REG
<pericles123> f
<Tu_padre> RE
<pericles123> f
<leo_> j
<Tu_padre> GR
<leo_> jjjjjj
<Tu_padre> EG
<me_follas_o_me_f> 8
<leo_> jjj
<Tu_padre> G
<me_follas_o_me_f> 8j
<Tu_padre> REG
<leo_> j
<leo_> j
<Tu_padre> RE
<me_follas_o_me_f> f
<leo_> j
<Tu_padre> G
<me_follas_o_me_f> 8fjfjf
<leo_> j
<Tu_padre> E
<me_follas_o_me_f> jfj
<pericles123> ata luee gente
<leo_> j
<Tu_padre> R
<me_follas_o_me_f> fk
<Tu_padre> GE
<yeah_niga> joputa victorr
<leo_> j
<me_follas_o_me_f> fj
<Tu_padre> GRG
<me_follas_o_me_f> f
<Paco_Raban> fuerita de AAAAACAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Tu_padre> RR
<me_follas_o_me_f> jf
<Tu_padre> GGR
<me_follas_o_me_f> jf
<Tu_padre> GR
<me_follas_o_me_f> jf
<Tu_padre> EE
<me_follas_o_me_f> j
<Tu_padre> GRE
<Tu_padre> G
<me_follas_o_me_f> fj
<Tu_padre> REG
<me_follas_o_me_f> fj
<Tu_padre> RE
<Tu_padre> GRE
<Tu_padre> G
<yeah_niga> folla cabras
<Tu_padre> EG
<Tu_padre> ER
<Tu_padre> GR
<yeah_niga> muerde almoadas
<Tu_padre> EG
<Tu_padre> RE
<Tu_padre> GRE
<Tu_padre> G
<Tu_padre> EG
<Tu_padre> REG
<Tu_padre> E
<Tu_padre> GE
<Tu_padre> GE
<Tu_padre> G
<Tu_padre> RT
<Tu_padre> GG
<Tu_padre> RGR
<yeah_niga> fegbi5 y6ojrhjidofgvnrwej shfvbhuebtfgivjh4trbdr iptghuiodzsrhnwnjrgnbvjkdfsnjireh6yt
<Tu_padre> G
<Tu_padre> R
<Tu_padre> GRTH
<Tu_padre> R
<Tu_padre> TY
<Tu_padre> H
<Tu_padre> H
<Tu_padre> R
<Tu_padre> HRT
<pericles123> cabra come hierba
<Tu_padre> TRT
<Tu_padre> RT
<Tu_padre> H
<Tu_padre> H
<Tu_padre> RT
<Tu_padre> H
<Tu_padre> RH
<Tu_padre> H
<Tu_padre> TH
<Tu_padre> HT
<Tu_padre> H
<Tu_padre> H
<Tu_padre> H
<Tu_padre> H
<Tu_padre> H
<Tu_padre> H
<Tu_padre> H
<Tu_padre> H
<Tu_padre> H
<Tu_padre> H
<Tu_padre> H
<Tu_padre> H
<Tu_padre> H
<Tu_padre> H
<Tu_padre> H
<Tu_padre> H
<Tu_padre> H
<Tu_padre> H
<Tu_padre> H
<Tu_padre> H
<Tu_padre> H
<Tu_padre> H
<Tu_padre> H
<Tu_padre> H
<Tu_padre> H
<Tu_padre> H
<Tu_padre> H
<Tu_padre> H
<Tu_padre> H
<Tu_padre> TFH
<Tu_padre> GH
<Tu_padre> GHRTW
<Tu_padre> HRT
<Tu_padre> HRH
<Tu_padre> RW
<Tu_padre> Ç
<Tu_padre> TU PADRE MANDA!
<Tu_padre> YEAH NIGA QUE TE DEN
<Tu_padre> JAJAJJAJAJAJAA
<Eduarmanospajera> leche
<eduarmanospajera> burros
<eduarmanospajera> trgkjhrdhgbggfnd
<eduarmanospajera> hghnhgfghg
<pericles123> pajeraa
<eduarmanospajera> la cabra del jona
<eduarmanospajera> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSjUR5IEBKM
#ubuntu-uy 2014-05-07
<danielmato> buenas
<cypherman> que hacen gente
#ubuntu-uy 2014-05-08
<ratman> nas magu42 
<magu42> nas ratman 
<magu42> como boliche de barrio
<magu42> siempre los mismos
<magu42> paroquianos
<magu42> ;.)
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> pero solo bebidas sin alcohol 
<magu42> uhhh cierto
<magu42> solo refrescos cola
<magu42> o café
<magu42> :-(
<ratman> jje
<ratman> como va todo
<magu42> bien 
<magu42> leyendo sobre lxqt
<magu42> lxde con librerias qt
<ratman> y como va
<magu42> no sé
<magu42> mañana lo instalo en un xubuntu 14.04 que estoy probando
<ratman> :)
<ratman> yo estuve jugando no ltsp 
<ratman> y la verdad es que nada bastante respetable
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> medio rara esa expresión
<ratman> Linux Terminal Server Project
<magu42> eso si jaja
<magu42> <ratman> y la verdad es que nada bastante respetable
<magu42> eso!!
<ratman> a nada = anda
<magu42> ahhhhh
<ratman> o como diria fcr
<magu42> ahora si
<ratman> :%s/nada/anda/g
<magu42> jejeje
<ratman> holas
#ubuntu-uy 2014-05-09
<ratman> holas
<magu42> don ratman 
<ratman> como anda don ratman
<magu42> como anda don ratman
<ratman> aqui tirando 
<magu42> bien de bien
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> y magu 
<CarlosNeyPastor> Uepa!
<CarlosNeyPastor> ratman, 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como andas?
<ratman> holas
<ratman> bien tirando 
<CarlosNeyPastor> Je je je 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como te trato la lluvia?
#ubuntu-uy 2014-05-10
<ratman> nas magu42 
<magu42> nas ratman 
<magu42> como va?
<ratman> bien llevandolo 
<magu42> no no 
<ratman> y alli 
<magu42> es 
<magu42> llevandola
<magu42> jeje
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> entonces
 * magu42 responde
<magu42> bien , llevandola
<ratman> jjje
<magu42> al final el lxqt  , verde como pepino
<magu42> pero funciona
<ratman> y si es nuevo 
<ratman> pero creo que pintara bueno 
<magu42> es igual a lxde visualmente
<ratman> en poco tiempo 
<ratman> por lo que vi 
<magu42> si 
<magu42> qt es la tendencia
<magu42> hasta ubuntu está metiendo qt por todos lados
<ratman> sip 
<magu42> igual
<magu42> aguante xfce
<magu42> ;.)
<ratman> je
<magu42> lo peor , sigo usando MATE
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> aparte del xubuntu 14.04
<ratman> por lo menos tiene un nombre muy a lo uruguayo 
<ratman> beehehe
<magu42> yes
<magu42> aunque el creador es Argentino
<ratman> si es
<ratman> seguro es un argentino con alma de uruguayo
<ratman> jaja
<magu42> si es
<magu42> porque es del sur
<magu42> los del sur Argentino son Uruguayos
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> I'll be back
<ratman> :)
 * magu42 is back
<ratman> :)
<ratman> terminator
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> yeah
<magu42> leéd ignotos
<magu42> https://wiki.debian.org/es/Openbox
<ratman> a ver
<magu42> vea
<ratman> va
<ratman> umm 
<ratman> pues prefiero la consoa
<ratman> jaja
<magu42> casi casi 
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> es solo un gestor de ventanas
<ratman> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Midnight_Commander
<magu42> jaja  me acuerdo de usarlo alguna vez
<magu42> está en repos
<ratman> ejje
<magu42> alguien jodia con el mc acá en irc , no recuerdo quien
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> yo no 
<magu42> jodia en una buena
<magu42> no no 
<magu42> jaj
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> y si te embola configurar openbox  , crunchbang
<ratman> na esta bueno 
<magu42> debian testing openbox
<magu42> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/CrunchBang_Linux
<ratman> yo tengo una terminal con eso 
<ratman> gasta 75 megas
<ratman> con el programa corriendo 
<ratman> ejje
<magu42> el siguiente paso hacia el minimalismo es ese 
<magu42> jajaja
<ratman> el minimalismo es solo las x
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> seeee
<magu42> como que es demasiado 
<magu42> olmedo no se decide a quedarse jeje
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> aunque creo saber quien es
<ratman> la direccion creo que revela quien es
<magu42> marianna 
<magu42> la flaca
<magu42> valeria
<ratman> creo 
<magu42> ojala , buena mina , lastima que se alejó de todo después del flisol aquel
<ratman> y bueno ligo mal 
<magu42> sep
<magu42> entró la actualización de firefox 29.0.1  en éste momento
<magu42> tan como locos
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> meten dos lineas de codigo y ....  acutualización!!!
<magu42> actualización*
<magu42> me jui ratman 
<ratman> ta lueg
<ratman> que descanse
<magu42> nas noches
<magu42> igualmente 
<ratman> nas noches
<magu42> nas
#ubuntu-uy 2015-05-04
<magu42> 3
#ubuntu-uy 2015-05-05
<magu42> lun may  4 23:15:46 UYT 2015
#ubuntu-uy 2015-05-06
<magu42> tremendo
<Ursinha> PabloRubianes: she got to answer your question :)
<PabloRubianes> Ursinha:Yeah!
<Ursinha> :D
<PabloRubianes> Ursinha: I would have like a "Yes" but I got an answer :P
<PabloRubianes> \o/
<Ursinha> PabloRubianes: hahaha yeah... :)
#ubuntu-uy 2015-05-07
<magu42> mié may  6 23:00:05 UYT 2015
#ubuntu-uy 2015-05-09
<magu42> http://69.4.236.136:7916/
<magu42> vlx
<magu42> vlx
<magu42> vlc*
<magu42> 3
#ubuntu-uy 2016-05-09
<dmurana> nas noches
<magu42> como va dmurana 
<dmurana> bien, pero con frío y dolor de garganta
<dmurana> por ahí ?
<magu42> tranquilo después de un día de asado con la filia  
<dmurana> ahí va
<dmurana> yo hoy metí feria, Tristán y Pqe. Rodó
<dmurana> y me compré un iPod
<magu42> jaja un ipod !!!
<dmurana> 2 mil pesos
<dmurana> un iPod Classic de 6ta generación, 160GB
<dmurana> un regalo
<dmurana> por supuesto le voy a instalar algún firmware libre en cuanto tenga un cable que funcione bien
<dmurana> antes de que se me vuelva negra el alma ;-)
<magu42> jajaja  ahora si te creo jajaja
<dmurana> http://murana.uy/mis-compras-de-la-semana-i/
<dmurana> andaba buscando un Sansa hace un par de meses, para instalarle Rockbox, http://www.rockbox.org/
<viki`> Title: Rockbox - Free Music Player Firmware (at www.rockbox.org)
<dmurana> pero no había stock en ningún lado, ahora con el iPod lo puedo hacer
<magu42> asterimo sos vos?   jajaja
<magu42> dmurana, ese ipod es de los que trae cable iporonga y todo ialgo?
<dmurana> ese mismo
<magu42> ya lo veo en ML   carito el chiche
<magu42> y veo los cables jaja
<dmurana> el conector de 30 pines de Apple
<dmurana> venía con uno cortado
<dmurana> y justo tenía uno de esos cables con muchas puntas, que sirven solo para cargar por USB
<dmurana> y con ese estoy cargándolo
<dmurana> andan como mínimo en 3500$ usados
<magu42> osea tenés que comprar el cable icable 
<dmurana> el de la feria lo tenía a 3000$, estaba desesperado por vender algo y me lo dejó a 2000$
<magu42> como odio las empresas que no respetan los standares
<dmurana> quería que me llevara el Apple Powerbook que tenía
<magu42> buen precio por lo que veo en la web
<dmurana> lo tenía a 1000, me dijo "tirame un precio"
<dmurana> pero en esa no me quise meter porque tenía el conector del cargador roto
<dmurana> sino casi salgo hecho un iDamián hipster del año 2009
<dmurana> con un iPod Classic y un Powerbook
<magu42> a nosotros no nos sirve ,  no tiene ñ   jejeje
<dmurana> jajaj
<dmurana> http://www.everymac.com/systems/apple/powerbook_g4/specs/powerbook_g4_1.33_12.html
<dmurana> uno de esos tenía
<viki`> Title: PowerBook G4 1.33 12" (Al) Specs (12-Inch 1.33 GHz, M9183LL/A*, PowerBook6,4, A1010, 1986) @ EveryMac.com (at www.everymac.com)
<dmurana> a 1000$, sin cargador y con la conexión del cargador rota
<dmurana> el cargador genérico cuesta 300$ en eBay, el repuesto del conector 200$
<dmurana> si supiera que funciona me lo compraba
<magu42> ese modelo de 13´ no me gusta mucho , me gustaria el de 14 aluminio   jeje
<dmurana> está más lindo
<dmurana> pero a 1500$ no me quejaría
<dmurana> le ponés un Debian, gNewSense o alguna de esas
<dmurana> y tenés un Powerbook libre
<magu42> claro!!!
<dmurana> pero bueno, esa queda para otra vez
<dmurana> Santiago Ferreira andaba por probar esto en una PowerMac G5 http://www.t2-project.org/
<viki`> Title: T2 SDE - The Open System Development Environment (at www.t2-project.org)
<magu42> viki`, parece ser un bot que nos dejó asterismo
<dmurana> en fin, me voy a cenar
<dmurana> vuelvo en un rato
<magu42> yo igual
<magu42> provecho 
<dmurana> igualmente
<magu42> http://www.ubuntu-uruguay.org.uy/
<viki`> Title: Ubuntu Uruguay Oficial LoCO Team (at www.ubuntu-uruguay.org.uy)
<magu42> me imaginé que era un bot
<magu42> nas
#ubuntu-uy 2016-05-10
<magu42> www.
<magu42> http://www.
<magu42> http://www.l
<magu42> http://www.ubuntu
<magu42> http://www.ubuntu-uruguay.org.uy/
<viki`> Title: Ubuntu Uruguay Oficial LoCO Team (at www.ubuntu-uruguay.org.uy)
<magu42> #viki'
<magu42> !<viki`>
<magu42> !viki`
<magu42> viki`
#ubuntu-uy 2016-05-12
<dmurana> nas noches
<magu42> como andas dmurana ?
<dmurana> bien, estrenando juguetes nuevos
<dmurana> vos ?
<magu42> todo bien 
<magu42> hoy me acordaba de vos
<magu42> para que busco algo
<dmurana> si?
<magu42> aca
<magu42> http://www.linuxadictos.com/gnewsense-se-desarrolla-vez-mas-rapido.html
<magu42> je
<dmurana> sacaron la 4.0 basada en Debian 7
<dmurana> muy desactualizada :-(
<magu42> sep
<dmurana> yo estaba usando Trisquel como SO en la notebook
<magu42> pero piensan agarrar embalaje
<dmurana> ayer le instalé Ubuntu Studio 16.04
<magu42> studio ?  para ? por?
<dmurana> y conseguí una tarjeta gráfica para el desktop que funciona con drivers libres
<dmurana> así que al desktop le voy a poner Trisquel
<magu42> ja
<magu42> :-)
<dmurana> 2 motivos:
<dmurana> estoy trabajando en un proyecto que implica bastante edición de audio e imágenes y necesitaba el software que uso para eso más actualizado (Trisquel tiene los paquetes de 14.04)
<dmurana> y trae por defecto un XFCE bonito
<dmurana> para esas tareas me resulta más cómodo que Unity
<magu42> uso mate y xfce , cualquiera de los dos son mas comodos que unity
<magu42> je
<dmurana> en mi caso difiero
<dmurana> utilizo unity y xfce
<dmurana> y estaba usando KDE en el laburo, pero le instalé XFCE a OpenSUSE
<dmurana> Unity me parece más cómodo por el tema de atajos de teclado y eso..
<magu42> soy un nostalgico , mate es casi el gnome-panel
<dmurana> XFCE en cambio es mucho más personalizable, y vuela
<magu42> yeahhhh
<magu42> xfce +1
<dmurana> yo estuve probando MATE, pero después que te acostumbrás a tener un lanzador integrado en el desktop y eso
<dmurana> no hay vuelta atrás
<dmurana> a MATE le falta eso
<magu42> en xfce ahora estoy usando cairo dock ,  me quedó muy comodo e inventé aqua de paso jajaja
<dmurana> jajaja
<dmurana> yo uso docky en xfce en el trabajo
<dmurana> en la notebook voy a meter algo parecido
<magu42> usé docky y plank , al final me quedé con cairo 
<magu42> tiene mas opciones 
<magu42> para mi gusto claro
<dmurana> lo voy a probar a ver que tal
<dmurana> al final le instalé emCORE + RockBox al iPod Classic
<dmurana> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CiImE1HWEAA3X7Q.jpg:large
<dmurana> es impresionante
<dmurana> además de solucionarte el tema de utilizar iTunes o un reproductor compatible para pasar música
<magu42> quedó bien?  agil ?
<dmurana> soporta Ogg Vorbis y FLAC
<magu42> rhytmbox dicen que anda con itunes
<dmurana> funciona más rápido que el firmware original
<dmurana> y tiene pila de aplicaciones
<magu42> D+
<dmurana> que no las voy a usar jamás, pero cuando sacás el iPod con Rockbox instalado y las mostrás queda bonito
<dmurana> jeje
<dmurana> sí, probé sincronizarle música con Rhythmbox y Banshee antes de cambiarle el firmware
<dmurana> funciona
<dmurana> pero ta, prefiero tener la opción de copiar y pegar
<magu42> jaja
<dmurana> y hoy me llegó el RUIZU X06
<dmurana> entre otras cosas que compré en China
<dmurana> http://www.dx.com/p/ruizu-x06-mp3-player-w-1-8-tft-3-5mm-jack-4gb-memory-black-red-418818
<viki> Title: RUIZU X06 MP3 Player w/ 1.8" TFT, 3.5mm Jack, 4GB Memory - Black + Red - Free Shipping - DealExtreme (at www.dx.com)
<magu42> lo estaba viendo ,  otro juguete parecido 
<magu42> o tiene mucha diferencia?
<dmurana> soporta 68GB de memoria, reproduce ogg y flac
<magu42> ahhhh
<magu42> ahi si
<dmurana> es bastante diferente
<magu42> veo
<dmurana> es un reproductor "mp3" chinito
<dmurana> pero bueno para el precio
<dmurana> dice que es hi-fi
<dmurana> que no lo veo tan así, pero es cierto que se escucha impresionante
<dmurana> y soporta auriculares bluetooth
<magu42> tas pa los chiches  jajaja
<dmurana> ya estaba hecha la inversión cuando encontré el iPod
<magu42> y ya que estamos nos quedamos con los dos jeje
<dmurana> igual sí, pero tengo que parar un poco, le agarré el gusto a las compras en china y productos baratos en la vuelta
<dmurana> hoy fui a comprar una tarjeta ethernet USB que necesitaba
<magu42> jaja  , guardaaaa!!
<dmurana> y casi salgo con un juego de lentes ópticos intercambiables para la cámara del celular
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> tas hecho un comprador compulsivo
<dmurana> que son cosas importantes obvio, nunca sabés cuando vas a tener que sacar una foto gran angular con el celular...
<dmurana> pero bueno, me contuve, jaja
<magu42> jaja
<dmurana> en fin, me voy a cenar y ver si duermo un poco
<magu42> dale ,  nos leemos dmurana 
<dmurana> mañana y pasado ando por el LATU, en Tecnológica
<dmurana> si llegás a ir nos vemos
<magu42> ahi nos vimos el año pasado , pero no creo que vaya éste año
<magu42> mucho comercio ,  buen cafe , eso si  
<dmurana> y, yo tenía unas cuantas horas pa' tomarme en el laburo
<dmurana> y me acordé del café
<dmurana> el viernes hay alguna cosa interesante
<magu42> jajaja  estaba bueno mismo
<dmurana> si te das una vuelta de última tomamos unos cafés y charlamos un rato
<magu42> voy a ver que hay , me llegó el email , pero no le di mucha bola
<magu42> el año pasado me dije no vuelvo mas , puras charlas comerciales
<magu42> está bien , es eso.  lo conozco a Gonzales , tenemos un amigo en común
<magu42> y ese es el enfoque
<magu42> Gonzalez*
<dmurana> y sí
<dmurana> yo voy a pasear y ver si este año me gano algo :-P
<dmurana> en fin
<dmurana> nos vemos
<dmurana> me fui
<magu42> nas
#ubuntu-uy 2016-05-15
<avomercedario> Buenas noches
<avomercedario> no se si es este el lugar indicado pero necesito ayuda ;-)
<avomercedario> hola, hay alguien
<avomercedario> ?
#ubuntu-uy 2017-05-10
<Rhiex> Buenas, hay alguien para hacer una consulta?
#ubuntu-uy 2020-05-07
<gtc1977> ah bueh
<gtc1977> ... "ya que el IRC no es lo único a levantar."
<gtc1977> jejeje
